# Poor Responder....part 11



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I am first!  Yay!... Can I have some bubbles, pls?


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi All  

Just a quick message for Nicki - good luck with your appointment tomorrow.  

We will get to see our baby bumps again tomorrow as we have a scan / consultants appointment.  As Bumps is kicking me to death i'm hoping i won't be as nervous as i was with the other scans  

Take care all team PR - hope everone's treatment is going well.  I'm too much out of touch at the mo to do personals.

Pin xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good luck Pin and Nicks with your appoints tom!
Linz I don't think Mums do understand the whole Egg quality age thing I know my Mum tries to but she doesn't really!!
I've had twinges in the ovary area today as I've had my first shots of Menopur this morn is this a good sign? I can't remember having them that quickly before??
Hi to all, got to go and eat my dinner as just finished work be back later!!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Good Luck too Pin - Can't believe you are 32 weeks already!!  How exciting! You must have just had a duff night with all those young mums around  
Nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pin-good luck with scan, hope you get a wave


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey chaps!

Nicks and Pin - good luck with those scans!

Linz - it's hideous when your family try to buck you up with all kinds of misguided statements. I'm also a Libra and because we seem pretty happy go lucky I think it's hard for people to accept we are realists and wouldn't say something if it wasn't true. My family were the same, but they get it now - they are over the moon we have six follies, and it's because I've primed and primed them. I also wrote half a book and they've read that now, so they get it a lot better!
Yeah, I would have the tests - especially if you're coming to the Jinemed for your next go! Honestly, get em done and book up - it's fab.

Merse - that's good, to feel something within hours of your first shot - long may it continue!  

Everyone else - hellooooo!
Head any better, Lauz?

xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls!

Well I did as you all suggested and kicked Tim out of bed and onto the sofa had a massive deep sleep and feel so much better today!!    I've even got some nice wine to drink (for my womb lining!! honest!).

right where do I start...

Mirra! - Yeee Haaa!!!!! 6 follies! That is fab!!!!!!!  

Merse - remember this time your doing SP so you will already be naturally starting to ov so its all so much quicker. I would never manage to mix menopur in the morning before work!!

Inc - Not long now!  


Nicks and Pin - Oh! You preg ladies and your 'happy' appointments I'm so jealous!!! Pin do we know sex? Do you know the sex!!?

Hello to the new girls!! Welcome aboard... we are the best thread on the WHOLE of FF! Promise!! Only prob is if you miss one evening you have to spend an hours catching up!!  

Linz - I think your mum is related to TIm... he has all the info and comes to appointments but he still thinks we stand a great chacne!  

Beach and Emma -  

I best go scrabble!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura DH does mixing and jabbing I just lay in bed and wait to be stabbed!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Miranda - brilliant news and what a cracking improvement on the last scan. Didn't realise you could have that many put back in over there. I am 40 so if I am lucky enough to get three they will all go back in. When is your EC? If all goes well for me at this Fridays scan mine will be Monday.

Merse - I haven't felt much in my ovaries but all the symptoms except fatigue seem to have passed me by.

Nix & Pin good luck for the scans

Laura glad you finally got some shut eye and glad you are putting yourself first for a bit.

Linz  - my Mum keeps asking me the same questions. I know she is trying hard to become an expert but she keeps getting it all a bit confused.

Good luck you PUPO girls its not long now.

Pam x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Pam how many follies have you got? xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Agh... Pam I for got to send   to you!! Oh EC very soon!!   Good luck honey!

Merse - That all sounds a bit kinky to me!!!!  

I've scrabbled!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Darn! Tried texting you Laura, and failed miserably! I am whupping your bott at that particular game - yay! I've been - your turn again.

Not doing so well on our three-hander tho - Merse, where are ya?

Cheers Pam! We'll be both having EC Monday then! Two-week wait buddies, eh?  
Bettre hold my hand the second week - I remember nearly seeing double with the stress...
STILL, I won't know stress till my quads arrive!

Don't know about any of you, but this is the second time I've had a cold while stimming - why would that be?

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir I can't get on bloody scrab its not sending me any messages saying its my turn!!!  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I oftne get a cold on hols as your body relax?  Why can't you text? Too drnk!?    I'll go scrab.. yes you are thrashing me... but I will claw my way back!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't get messages? I just go to the ******** page and click on Scrab, then it comes up with my games...

I think it might have been lack of credit, LB - I was only crowing about my score and asking you if you were having trouble with your comeback!!!  

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura your thrashing me!!! I'm rubbish!! 
Pam just remembered you've got seven lovely follies!!! I'm worried I'm growing cysts not follies as thats what happened last time!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - You don't need to wait for a ntification, just go to the list of applications under your photo in your profile of down the side of the home page and then click on the S in a little box  

Mirra- not sure  will claw my way back!    Its all about your letters too.. if you only have one point ones not alot you can do!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I've tried that laura it won't do it!!!  I'll try again!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls hope everyone ok today
Had my goes on scrab this morn Mir and Laura!! 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hurrah! My DH WILL be pleased - he loves this Scrabble malarkey!

A quickie for you: My mate Helen hasn't had mention of her trigger jab, yet she's been pencilled in for EC on Saturday - I make that she should have the trigger tonight?

Has anyone heard of the tigger being given with less than 36 hours to go before EC?

xx


----------



## NicNicNoo (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi guys! I'm a newbie here!

Here's my story so far.......

I was diagnosed with endo in Jan 07 after a laparotomy We had already been ttc for a yr. I had my first IVF attempt in Jul 07. This was a BFN. It took me about 5 weeks to down regulate. I didn't respond well until they increased my dosage. Following my stimms (I used 4 bottles of burselin) I produced 5 eggs and only one of these made it.  

We had our follow up consultation yesterday. What they have suggested is that for the next cycle they will tryo to down reg me, but if a simialr response to last time they will abandon cycle and try the following month without down reg..ie. go straight into stimms. They have said that they will increase my stimms....I thought 4 was the highest amount anyway!!!

one of my ovaries didn't really respond at all, only producing one follie. What he has advsied is that if we are unsuccesful this time, with a simialar response he would reco egg donation.   I'm gutted. I'm only 26 but my ovaries are so damaged from the endo that they aren't functioning as they should. 

Has anyone else had a similar response to IVF and continued onto a BFP? Should I give up on my own eggs if the next one fails?

Thanks for reading my story guys!
xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I would recommend that you get a 2nd opinion.  Wish I had done the same last year i/o wasting time.  Some people are not willing to give you a chance bcs it screws up their stats.  

I would recommend the ARGC even though I was not successful there. I went too late, but a girl who was 27 who had an egg donation with her sis at another clinic and was unsuccessful with donated eggs, went on to get a bfp with her own eggs.  

all the best, 
inc


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Bunny!

Well for a kick-off, endo doesn't mean end-of - not at all. You first need to find an expert who can help you with that, then a clinic who won't give you a donor egg talk at the age of 26 - I mean, that's simply ridiculous!

Most of us poor responders respond much better on the short protocol - no downregging. I'm surprised they are not putting you straight on to that. Are you paying for this treatment? If you are, I'd recommend switching clinic. I'd recommend the Lister, in the UK, or you could try the Jinemed (Istanbul)! I'm there at the moment and finding it absolutely first class.

The thing to look for is success rates - how many pregnancies each clinic actually produces per 100 treatments. These vary hugely, from 16 per cent to 57 per cent.

Another thing I would say is that endo can be  linked to IBS - general irritation down there can spark it off. I haven't got endo, but I do have IBS and my left ovary wasn't doing much - it was being squished by the irritated part of my colon. But this time, because I'm on holiday and they know what they're doing here, I have no IBS and my left ovary has come up with at least four follicles!

Another thing: endo can clear up. A friend of mine has had such bad endo she was told she probably wouldn't conceive. But she's just fallen pg naturally, by accident.

Many, many so-called experts in the fertility field - partic in the NHS - have no idea what to do with you if you're anything out of the ordinary. They give you the worst possible care and doom you with their ill-informed predictions. Don't let the baskets grind you down! You're so young, you're in the best possible position to let tx work.

xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Bunny

Was just having a general browse around this site and came across your post - felt I had to post something!  As you can see I also have endo, am 37 and just got a BFP.  I absolutely realise how lucky I have been and now nervously waiting the 7 week scan to see if all is OK.  I also realise that everyone is different but my clinic recommended that I had 3 months of zoladex (d/regulation) prior to starting IVF as this apparently improves outcome.  Sorry that this is totally the opposite strategy to having no down regulation but the reason I am posting is just to say that I definitely think you should get another opinion!!  The zoladex approach is recommended at my clinic if you have moderate to severe endo - not sure if you fall into that category or not.  I found some info via the endo pages on this site.  Sorry if that has confused things - ie short protocol with no down regulation or extra extra long protocol with 3 months of down regulation, but I really don't think you should be thinking about donor eggs at this stage.

Best of luck with everything!

Jo xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67975.0

Some endo info this way!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! That's what I love about this site - there's always someone with the relevant info. Ta Jo!


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Miranda, fellow Libran  whens your birthday? Mine's next Wednesday (35 ). I'm exactly like that - a realist, I would rather have the truth about things, however bad they are. I could do with borrowing your book to show my mum!! 
Pete's not keen on tx abroad, he thinks it would work out more expensive with flights and spending money whilst you're there. We'll probably stay with Care.

Bunny,Jo, Hi ladies  I've also got endo, and an endometrioma on my ovary that refuses to go even though I've had 3 operations to remove it! 
Bunny, I would recommend getting a 2nd opinion, you're really young to be getting the DE talk.
Jo, Congrats on your pregnancy! I might ask about Zoladex when I have my review, can't face anymore operations! 

Hi everyone else 

Linz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all
Bunny I agree with everything thats been said, I to have endo but I haven't got any at the moment. I think you def need a second opinion! 
Girls I need to ask a question I'm having slight twinges every now an again this is second day of stims, I'm getting myself in a state that its not working and I should be feeling more HELP!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Merse,  I had twinges whilst I was stimming, I had loads of bloating aswell. Its prob just your follies growing. When do you have your 1st scan? Try and chill a bit, which is a bit rich coming from me, I know, after how stressed I was!  Go and have some acu to de-stress you  
Oh, yes, and how come you aint got endo no more? Did they remove it or have you been on drugs?
Thinking of asking for Zoladex for a bit for mine.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Linz I just think I'm not having enough twinges!! On my scan I had prior to treatment they said there was no endo present! I have had it lazered but a while ago but I do think you get times where it isn't active and I spose I'm having one of those time


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Linz - I'm 35 next Saturday! (13th), so we are practically twins!
For us it's been a helluva lot cheaper to come here - we're saving thousands on Pete's sperm aspiration too. And for me, I get so stressed at work that this really will make all the difference.

Merse - if it helps, I'm only having twinges now, after 11 DAYS of stims! And I'm doing well for me. I think every cycle's different. If we had the time energy and cash to try this a dozen times we'd know not to worry about what to expect I think, but treat it like an experiment...

xxxxx


----------



## NicNicNoo (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks girls, you have all made me feel like there is still hope! It did go through my mind whether I am affecting the clinics stats!! I will have a chat with the hub about other clinics. I now know that I will not give up on my own eggs! Congrats Jo on your BFP. Thats great to hear some good news!

I will keep you all posted.
xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir just been for acupuncture so feeling a bit less stressed!! will try not to panic about having twinges or not or cysts or not or response or not response ARGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!   xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

wow, even more activity than usual here i think!  

I'm not going to attempt to read back over everything, but just mainly wanted to send oodles of   over to Mir, for those follies to keep going as they are. I'll be thinking about you on Monday. Well done matey, you're doing brilliantly, it must feel good to know that your repsonse has improved like this, so all the effort in organising Turkey and taking the DHEA has hopefully paid off. Im just looking forward to hearing you say you've had 4 put back in..!! Can you imagine if you really did conceive quads??!! That would be amazing! What with mine, Pam & Em's triplets, we'd have quite a clutch of babies between us!!  You'd have to extend your book by a few chapters i reckon!

Pam too, i'll be willing a good result for you on Monday as well - i hope you manage to get all 6, or maybe more by the time Monday arrives,..? Try to stay positive anyway, i know it's hard but you can do it. 

Em and Beachgirl - i think this is the worst point, when you're gagging to do early naughties but shouldn't. But not long to go now both of you, so hang in there, you're doing fab. 
Em, i had those lower back pains before my BFP - they'd also convinced me that AF was on it's way. I also had sore boobs, which like you, i attributed to the Cyclogest, so you really cannot interpret any of this as negative. I have a good feeling about this cycle... 

Merse, so glad it's all underway for you at last!! All the anticipation before cycyling is such a trial isn't it. You'll be having your EC before you know it so just focus on lots of juicy follies growing and i'm sure you'll respond well enough. I hope the acu helps to lessen the stress a bit too... i only ever had a few sessions but did grow to quite enjoy it, despite it being right in the middle of Festival Place which was about as noisy and unrelaxing as you could get!!!

LB - hope your aches and pains are feeling the benefit of some better sleep. When do you start cycling, can't be too far off now? 

Nicks - hope to hear some +ve news back from your midwife appt. So is this your booking in one? They give you so much bumpf, it's incredible - still haven't actually looked through all my stuff yet i don' think! Sorry to hear you're starting to feel a bit green - tho' supposed to be a good sign isn't it so in fact, i'm not! Eating dried crackers before getting out of bed did help me a little bit, tho' tended to make for a v crumby bed!!

Linzi - i hope you're doing ok, despite the trying comments. I can relate to that - it's v hard for others to comprehend all the in's and out's of this but i guess it's also their way of trying to keep us +ve about it all... good intentions and all that.

Afraid i've been crap and as you can see, still not posted up any scan pic's  We had some more done two days ago at a 16 wk scan - all looking ok at the mo, so long may that continue. Bump swelling at a scary pace now ..already gettting people asking when i'm due!!

Welcome to all the newcomers here..you're in great company with so many resident experts on hand!! Congrats also Jo-edin, that's great news. I hope all goes well for you at your 7 wk scan, so you can start to relax about your pg a little bit.

Love to everyone else, Inc, Swinny,and the rest of the gang.

Rooz xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello Roosie - good to hear all is going well...  

Hello troops.... Had a bit of a day today...trying to entertain a bunch of 16 yr olds and not in a mood exactly....


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

hi all!
Good to hear from you Rooz - you are going to have one massive pregnant belly!   
Saw a very nice MW at the GP's today - she wrote my name on the pregnancy notes and I felt so emotional thought I was gonna blub!     She's coming to the house next week to go through it all properly.  I booked a nuchal scan for 12 weeks - they only do them privately so a bit more money to fork out.  
Merse - I didn't ever have signs on stimms, only EWCM in the second week  
Hi bun - first attempts are very much experimental - next time you will be able to fine tune.  No need to worry about your eggs quite yet.   
Jo - congrats on your BFP! 
Hope everyone else is well, not got time for many personals tonight.  Bet you will all be chatting when I've gone to bed!  
 Nicks


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

hello my lovelies..

Rooz - Great to hear that all is going well with the four of your.  Please try and upload your scan photos, it'd be lovely to see them.  Thanks for your positive thoughts re my tx but I can't help feeling that I'll get a negative result on Monday as it all seems so reminiscent of last cycle.  I'm really struggling with the PMA at the moment.  

Nickster -   I'm not surprised you felt emotional at your MW appointment - it must seem like a real milestone to get there.  

Mirra & Pam - I just want to wish you both good luck for EC.....Monday?  We have rellies staying with us from tonight so I doubt if I'll have time to check FF as much, but   and I'll be thinking of you both and willing your embies to fertilise and become grade 1 embies.

Merse - When's your next scan?    that your ovaries are producing lots of juicy follies.  You're on Menopur which I think is the best drug for PR's    so I'm confident that you'll get a bumper crop of eggies.

Beachgirl -    for Monday - I hope AF stays away for another 8 months.  I'm bricking it and I don't really want this state of PUPO to end.  

 to Linz, Swinny, LB, Inc and the rest of the PR crew.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls 
Nicks how lovely to have a midwife appointment   enjoy all these bits you deserve to!!
Inc hope your mood is better today?
Mir do you have another scan today?
Laura where are you hon
Emma enjoy your rellies staying hopefully it will take your mind off Mon a bit? 
Beachgirl hope you OK
Rooz how far gone do you look already?
Linz 
Well I'm having another drama (no change there!!) whilst doing Menopur this morn the syringe leaked a bit and we lost a few droplets do you think this would matter? My tummy was a bit wet from it?
Hi to all have a good day xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

Merse - A few droplets will be fine.  At my first clinic I was told not to worry if I couldn't draw up the last few drops, as long as the majority was in the syringe, so I'm sure a few drops won't matter.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Emma my DH does them and he said it was a very small amount so I think I should stop worrying!! I'm worrying about everything wish I could stop I'm driving myself mad!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it's natural to worry....worry about whether you're responding....worry about whether the follies are growing at the right rate....worry that you lose follies from scan to scan......worry that you'll ovulate before EC......worry that none will fertilise......worry that they won't divide...worry that they will be poor quality and won't have any for ET......I could go on.....


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi PR group,

I have been a lurker on here for ages but never posted. 

I have had 3 IVF cycles. Unexpalined IF with fluctuating FSH - Highest 10.ish, lowest 2.ish!
The first (LP) we got 3 follies, 3 eggs, 3 embies - BFN at Wessex.
The second on SP I stimmed very fast and although 9 follies some were huge by EC and were empty, so only 3 eggs again and 2 poor embies. BFN again.
The third, we had a complete change of plan and went to IVI Barcelona. SP with no DR at all. Low dose Menopur and Gonal F. 6 eggs, 6 embies BFN but four frosties (Couldn't believe it!)
Now FET on 2nd Oct but only 1 frostie made it.

So now I need a plan. It might sound weird, but I have to know what I will do if I get another BFN. This sounds very negative but it is my way of coping. 

I know some of you have tried DHEA. I am worried about buying it online as I have concerns about how I will know about quality and do I need a prescription? I just need to try everything.

So good luck to of you  - you chat so much it is hard to keep up - but I think Emmachoc is on 2ww too.

Love Kitykat
XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi and welcome KityKat - I remember you from Snowdrops! I hope this FET will be the one for you but I agree having a failure plan always helped me. Alot of us have tried DHEA on here - its meant to improve egg numbers and embryo quality, there is a clinical trial going on at the moment but the main study was looking at the same poor responders before and after DHEA - they were all around 39-40 though.  I am convinced it helped me conceive naturally after 3 years. You can buy it on the internet (agestop.com i think was the one I used).  it takes a while to come as its from the US. I think the one I had was Natrol - it looked like a properly made medicine!  The other make is Biovea. I did have some testosterone levels checked along the way but interestingly when it was at its highest and I was the most worried was the month i concieved (this was after taking the micronised version as I ran out of the other - think it gives you higher levels).
Really hope this is the cycle for you hun, sounds like you did so much better in Spain  
 Nicks


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Nicki - I remember you from Snowdrops too. Glad to see things have worked out for you. Congratulations!!!

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly - I know where to go now. What dose did you take?

Kitykat
XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I took 50mg am and 25mg before bed.  Think some of the younger girls might only be on 50mg - LB is the youngest I think - she might post later   
Have a good day!  
Off to Ikea madness now (or more importantly swedish meatballs and berry sauce for lunch!    )
nicks


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Merse, hope you're ok, whens your first scan? You'll be able to relax a bit once you've been scanned and seen all those follies in there  

Emma, keeping everything crossed for you mate, really hoping for a bfp for you 

Beachgirl, how are you? Are you testing on Monday too?

Roozie, glad you and your 3 little ones are ok. Can't wait to see your scan pictures!

Nicks, glad everything is going ok for you. It must be fab to have a midwife, hope we all get there in the end!! Enjoy your Ikea shopping, and meatballs!

Miranda, sounds like it won't be too long till you're in the 2ww, with 4 of them in there, how exciting! 

Hi Kitykat 


I've booked my review with Care, for next Tuesday. Try and get some answers on a few things and see where we go from here.
And, I MUST GO BACK TO THE GYM!!!!! I was supposed to go this week but haven't. I have made a promise to myself that I'll start back on Monday. So please all be mad with me if I don't go!
Feeling really low, with everything thats going off, and I've started smoking again  so if I start exercising again, it will help with the depression, and keep me off the ****! 


Linz xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello dears!

Well, it's looking like Monday for EC for me. I have a 17mm and a 16 on the right, and a 16, 15, 14 and 9 on the left. another scan tomorrow and the HCG tomorrow night. Pete's booked in for 9am and me for 10am Monday.

I keep sleeping! I don't feel that tired, but I go to read my book and fall asleep every afternoon. I'm on lots of drugs though, so I guess that's got to be pretty draining. Thank God I'm not working this time!

Linz - it's not surprising you're feeling low. It's so up and down this bloody tx nonsense - you'd be Mother Theresa if you didn't crumble.
Have some gags and some wine after the gym - I swear by it! Endorphins mixed with alcohol and nicotine - hoorah! And it makes you tired enough to have a restful sleep. I don't go to the gym though  I swim for a mile and it takes me out of myself.

Nickster! You sound like it's all going well! I'd go back to the doc's now and tell him where to stick his negativity.

Hello Kit! Sounds like you've been through the mill - but there's still good hope with FET. But I know what you mean about having a plan. I've said if this doesn't work we're going to build a house!  
You really need a back-up to stop from holding on to this treatment so tightly. Makes you feel you've just put all your money on a win-only bet that way - I like to back a horse each way!
Have a look at the Jinemed as a back-up plan. I think they're ace. I did DHEA for four months before coming out here and by the results so far it's worked a treat. I won't know for sure till Monday though.

Emma - oooooh! It's sooooo cloooose! I can nearly SMELL your BFP! Have you sneaked an early one?   Have you? We're all on tenterhooks for you!  
Do the rellies all know you're testing Monday?

Merse - no need to worry over a few drops I think. Don't sweat it - you're going to relaaax this time, remember? 

Inc - how DO you entertain 16-year-olds?! In my experience they entertain themselves! Bugger em - let them eat McDonalds...

Rooz! Nice to hear from you! We are all gagging to see your scan pics - post them the nu!!!!!

Pam - good luck for Monday too, birdie  - together we will stay sane...

Laura - are you there dear? Scrabbing? Hope you're ok chick.  

Bunny, Pin, Odette, and the rest of ya - hellooooo!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - that's fabby news on those follicles!   
How many follies did you have pre DHEA last time? Are you on the same dose of stims on this protocol so you can compare? Here's hoping it gives you better quality embies - in fact BFP embies!! So cool to have 4 put back if you can too  
Monday is gonna be busy on here!..................... 
Ikea was productive - meatballs yummy - had 15!   Bought a chair and some cupboards doors to make our study tidy by hiding the clutter, oh and frying pan that will go in the oven so can make Jamie Oliver frittata!
Chat later
 Nicks


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Pam – Fab news with the 7 follies. Hope your scan went well today hun. 

Inc – Right there with you babes with all the vits. I am taking all of those and Agnus Castus too. I also take 15mg of zinc and selenium. It takes a pint of water to wash the little buggers down each morning. Oh the things we’ll try!!

Merse – How you doin??   Its great that your off the starting blocks hun.
Is menopur a nightmare to administer? I will be on that when I start.

Mirra – Sounds like everything is going swimmingly. Six is great. Really pleased for you hun. Come on follies grow grow grow!!!  You sound really chilled with all the sleeping and that will be doing you the world of good. Fingers crosssed for Monday xx

Linz – My mum is just the same.  Its so hard to get them to understand. I am sure that my mum just thinks I am being a little drama queen and that I am the worlds biggest pessimist. My DH also seems to be selectively deaf when we are having consultations as he has a kind of blind optimism even after 4 consultants have said that DE’s are the way forward for us. And if I hear “it’ll happen, just relax” one more time….agghh!!!

Emma & Beachgirl – How are our 2ww er’s?? 

Hello to all the newbies on board, its nice to hear from you all. 

Rooz & Nicks – Hello mum’s to be, hope your little treasures are doing well.  
Nicks - Enjoy it all, you deserve it. I am not surprised you got emotional when she wrote your details on your pregnancy plan. I bet you could hardly believe it. Its so lovely xxx

Hello Laura, Kerry, Bodia and the rest of team PR xx

Sarah xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

oh I also need some advice from the DHEA experts. I have just run out of the normal DHEA but I've still got some 7 keto DHEA, do you think I should just take that instead? Maybe a lower dosage as its supposed to be more potent??

S xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Eek! Just realised I missed you off my post, Sarah! Sorry   xxxx

Nicks - last time I was on 375 Menopur. This time I'm on 300 Gonal F, plus 150 Menopur, plus letrozole and oestrogen, so I can't compare them properly.

God, I love Ikea - the herring, the utensils! Ahhhh.

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Egh..... thank crunchie its friday!  

So how are we all?

Emma, Pam and Beachgirl - PUPO   How are you all feeling... any sneaky POAS going on??  

Merse  -Don't worry about the little drop, I always lost a little when I was getting rid of the bubbles!  

Mirra - Them follies sound fab.  

Nicks - How you feeling? Still sicky? All in a good cause!

Sarah - How are you?

Kitykat -  nice name! I assume you have some furry friends!!  We all lvoe our pets on here!! I'm taking DHEA, been taking it for nearly a month. I'm taking 50mg at night and 25 in the morning if I remember (which is about every other day).  Hmmm sounds like you did well in spain, I think a more individual programme is so much better, it so expensive getting a personalised service here though.   Hoping you don't need a back up plan, but I know most of us like to have one, me included. XX

Who have i forgot??

Bodia and Pin -Hiya!

Inc - Hows you?

Hmmmm... bound to have forgotten someone else too! So sorry in advance!
XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I forgot to tell you about my crap day...

I had a row with Tim before work, I go tin work and first call of the day was some man throwing a wobbley at me, then some man person has made a formal complaint about me!! Nothing to worry about but still means extra work!  

Oh Ugly Betty back tonight... anyone else a fan?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, I LOVE Ugly Betty! Shame I've just got crap Turkish TV. Even on the American shlte they over-dub...

We had a crap day too - only food-wise! But it's annoying even so - we've eaten so well up till now. We started laughing by the last cock-up, it was that bad.

Poor you - want me to find that complaining basket and   his or her head in? I would too.

Have you scrabbed?

xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've scrabbed!! And yes I would like to   his head in!!!  

What was your food nightmare??


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura sounds like a rubbish day!  Thank crunchie its Fri!!! 
Its was def more than a few droplets but I'm too busy worrying about the fact all my twinges have gone now so am convinced its not working and ovaries have given up the ghost!!!  
Mir good news for Mon!!  
Swinny menopur is just a pain to mix up! Puregon is all done and ready in a cartridge!
Linziloo think you can have some time off b4 you hit the gym and give up the ****!! 
Mir did you manage to give them up?
Niki glad you had fun at Ikea!
I've scrabbed!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - Twinges are more when follies are first apearing I thik you don't really feel them when they are growing well I never did. Whens scan? X


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura that makes me feel a bit better!!  Scan Mon am terrified!!!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I think you are going to have a great response. You have on your previous cycles... last one was just a glitch.  

Wow Monday is gonna be an exciting day!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I hope so!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx
I've scrabbed again!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssss!!!!

Just used ALL my tiles and got extra points for it. Been waiting to get rid of that Q for eons.

Kiss my pert, Scrabulous buttocks.   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

(yeah I know, not attractive, this smuggitude. But I've NEVER got rid of all my tiles in one go before!)


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh you clever clever girl!!!!  

Right I'm watching UB now!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls hope you are all OK?
I'm having a terrible day today just feel like crying all the time I'm totally convinced nothing is happening can't feel a thing and I'm sure its gonna be abandoned again and I don't know how I'm gonna cope 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Emma & Beachgirl Good Luck !!!!!!! Emma you put it perfectly in your post about how we worry through every single stage but you two are on the worst bit now trying to interpret every single body twinge.    hope your dreams come true.

Miranda - great scan results and good luck for Monday. My EC is Tuesday now as my follies are not as big as yours. I have 15mm,14mm,2 x 13mm,12mm,2 x 11mm so they are all still there but need some extra cooking. I was so relieved at the scan as at this time on my last go one became dominant so only one out of the four I had at the previous scan had grown and I had cocked up my Synarel in the week. Now I am worried they won't grow big enough by Tues! Its never ending isn't it!

Merse - A tiny bit will make no difference whatsoever so I think this is at least one thing you don't have to worry about! When is your next scan?

Roozie - lovely to hear from you and so glad to hear everything is going well. 

Nicki - I can imagine the emotion and I bet you will keep getting those fab happiness hits for ages.

Laura - hope you are back on speaking terms with Tim. I bet you are glad its the weekend after all your work related hassle. 

Sarah - LOL on the vitamins - I swallow 21 each morning too and they get delivered by the truck load!

KityKat - a bid hello. I know what you mean about having to plan I am the same. I think its the only part which is in our control and the lack on control with everything else is one of the hardest parts of this whole thing. I have my next treatment sorted at a new clinic if this one fails and I am now trying to sort a DE go in Summer next year if that also fails. I now just assume the worst will happen and everything else is a bonus. I think its a basic survival technique because I am scared of what happens if I get to the end of the road with nowhere to go. Anyway I have waffled on a bit. I have been on DHEA for about 4 months - same brand and dose as Nicki but I am 40. I have had no side effects except a few spots and getting a bit friskier than normal. I am currently in the middle of a treatment where I have more follicles than I have had before but this is also my first go at SP so it is hard to compare cycles. 

Linz - hope the review goes well on Tues.

Ali & Kerry where are you?

Have a good weekend everyone

Pam x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello girls!  
Merse - pull yourself together!!   You have nothing to worry about - you aren't really meant to have signs at this stage at all.  To be honest people feeling twinges in ovaries is probably a load of rubbish anyway as you can't actually feel your ovaries (maybe later on when you get OHSS and they are so big they press on other things!) My friend who is a doc too was convinced she ovulated both her follicles prior to IUI - cos she knew she had one on each side and she got sharp pains on both sides - turned out she was completely wrong when they scanned her prior to basting!   Keep positive - its much more likely you will have follies than not have them   
pam - great news for you too - what a good response - you must be pleased!    Its gonna be a busy week next week! 
What's everyone else up to this weekend?
Don't think the worrying gets any less girls - when you get your BFP its 'will I make it to 5W/6W/7W?' etc and then the next scan.  Hope someone can tell me it gets easier after 12 weeks!
So to re-cap on next week's activites:
              testing for Emma and Beach  
              EC for Miranda  
              EC for Pam  
              Appt for Inc?  
              Merse - scan?  
              Start pill for LB  
Back to work for me arrgh! How am I gonna wait til the evenings to find out all the news! 
Back later
Nicks


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello girls 

I was doing a long day yesterday so no ff for me.  

Am a bit apprehensive of my app.  Deep down I feel it's all over for me and this is really clutching at straws and dh said sth similar last night.  Yet, we cling to hope that some miracle might still be possible...

It's really difficult working these days and for the first time I wish I did sth different...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Guess how many follicles today?

[fly]EIGHT!!!!!![/fly]

I just can't believe it - I've been going round with a silly grin on my face since the scan this morning. One follicle's grown 3mm in 24 hours, and he spotted two more on my right ovary - of a good size too, so they had just been hiding behind my over-active bowels.

Please God they all come out ok and that DH has some swimmers once they cut him open too. I'm having my op at 9.30 on Monday - 7.30 your time - so keep things crossed for me!

Merse - now young lady  . Will you quit worrying already? You'll do yourself a mischief!  There are no rights and wrongs in this game, as we all well know - you simply don't know from scan to scan how you're doing. I recommend red wine - it's good for womb lining.  I quit wine last time and nothing happened. But THIS time... Ahem. Let's say I haven't been abstaining... Plus, it's just good to throw your two fingers at fate and just let it happen.

Nicks - it's great, all this tx activity, isn't it? Always something happening.

Pam - how long have you been stimming? Did you start the same day as me? Sounds like yours are great equal size - I have on my left 18, 18, 13, 11 and on my right, 20, 19, 18, 9
I'm so well balanced! Must be to do with being librian...
Good luck for Tuesday! Are you using fresh or frozen sperm? My DH is NOT looking forward to his op! Poor thing.

Anyhoo, Laura - Scrab time!

The rest of ya - helloo!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

Mirra - that's fantastic news on your 8 follies...anymore and you could have your PR membership withdrawn  

Just a short one as have rellies staying...but I'm really not hopeful for Monday... andI'm not just saying that...I did do a sneaky test yesterday which was 8dp 3dt (not with 1st morning pee) and it was a bfn.....had AF pains all day and feel really pre menstrual so I'm sure the witch will rear her ugly head soon.  I have to go into the clinic on Monday for a blood test and just to add insult to injury it's a Well Woman clinic so there's always lots of preggers ladies around which isn't really want I want to see at the moment (preggers ladies on here are fine though...Nicks & Pam).

Anyway...back to brighter things

Pam & Mirra   for EC

Merse -    for your scan


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Well-done Miranda!  Sounds v. promising....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Emma - firstly, it wasn't first morning wee, second, you're two days early. Thirdly, soooo many women on here have had AF symptoms and turned out to be pg. I know of one especially who testerd two days early and BFN, two days later she's having twins!

So no negativity for you my girl - suspend your disbelief for a bit longer, ok?   

Inc - hello! How's the pill-taking? I took so many supps before coming here. Don't know if any of them made a difference.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome. 

Miranda - 8 follies is fantastic - I have heard good reports of Jinemed from other ladies on here too. Fingers crossed for you

Emma - it is not over until the witch arrives - and she hasn't yet. I am convinced I can tell when she is on the way with each treatment - but with this FET have no symptoms at all - so who knows.   

Merse - it is too early to tell yet. Just make sure they monitor you carefully and if you are worried about results or drug dosage - ask to speak to your doctor. I have learnt to be very pro-active   

Inc - what do you do? I'm a doctor and sometimes find my job really difficult as I deal with things that are very close to our own issues. Most of the time I am OK - but some days......

Pam - good luck with your follies 

Laura - we have 2 bunnies - the kity relates to my real name!! I'll let you guess. Spain was so different to here. Doctors do all scans and make all decisions and clinic so modern and clean and private rooms for before and after EC. Not sure we will go back there if doesn't work this time. Fed up with travelling so far. Mum and Dad have a flat in Marylebone, so may try ARGC.... expensive though and a bit worried about their licence issues.

Swinny - I don't think anyone wansered you Keto - DHEA question. I have no idea 

Hi Linziloo - good luck for your consultation 

Hi to Bunny (your bunny looks just like one of mine), Pin, Rooz, Odette, Beach   and anyone else I have missed. 

Kitykat
XX


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Kitty Kat - I am a teacher - 16-19 yr olds with crap attention spans who expect eduntainment and I am not in a mood at the mo... at all to entertain....

I would recommend the ARGC in terms of attention to detail.  Daily bloods are a bit exhausting, though... Wish I had gone to them earlier.  Totally wasted  my time with the UCH (not much different from the NHS), but then again as a teacher I trusted the teaching bit ... A big mistake...!  One would expect attention to detail in all private clinics but it does not seem to be the case.  I am a poor responder and had 3 IUIs with just one follie each time before my dr realised I am responding too poorly and went for more aggressive treatment.  I got a donor egg speech straight after.  I felt lost in the system frankly...  I know you are a dr, but must say the NHS was the worst offender in terms of wasting my time - 3 yrs of consultations and tests and telling me that all was ok.  When I was finally referred privately, I was given a donor egg speech within 6 months.  
Sorry if this sounds like a rant...  There are times when I feel v. bitter...
Good luck in your decision making.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - fantastic news (again!) hun!    It just keeps getting better and better - no wonder you have a smile on your face! Are you triggering tonight then?
Hi KityK - when do you test?   Hope you are managing to stay sane   Its madness i know    Are you off work now?  
Inc - All my treatments have been private and my first clinic was rubbish too - that was direct Consultant to consultant care and normally Drs do their absolute best for a colleague.  I never actually had my FSH measured at that clinic at all despite my crap responses and my embryo transfer was a complete bodge.  It does make you bitter   Hopefully you will get some positive vibes next week.
Love to all
Nicks


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh KK I've just seen your test date in your signature!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir thats fantastic news!!! 
Thanks for the telling off girls it did the trick that and spending the day with my niece and nephew so feeling happier! Can I ask one thing sorry tmi but I'm getting leakage not the usual, very liquid like water like I've got damp knickers!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Its your oestrogen rising Merse - its a good sign - I'll allow you that one!  
Emma - sorry forgot to respond to your post.  Way to early to test and only if you've held your wee all night!   The lines at this stage are so unbelievably faint hun - I could hardly see mine 14 days post ov - I didn't rush and show DP and say I'm pregnant I just asked for a second opinion on the line! Fingers crossed for you - if you must do another please do an early morning one at least   
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

A very good sign, Merse! It's the first time I've had egg white cervical mucas too - we're doing well!

Nicks - yes, I trigger at 11 tonight. Have to go to the clinic to get triggered, but they've let me do the cetrotide myself at 9pm.

Inc - your jobs sounds an utter nightmare! Poor you. You really have to be in the mood for that, don't you?

Kit - or shall I call you Katherine? - nice to hear it's the same in Spain too. How long did you spend over there?

Everyone else - hello!

xxxxxxx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi again

Inc - no offence taken - NHS is pretty hopeless in this country for IF. I think it is terrible underfunded and therefore much limited experience to abroad. My experience - like Nicki - in the private sector with consultant to consultant care - I expected some extra attention and I remain bitterly disappointed with the treatment I got in this country. I felt undermonitored and like decisions were left to inexperienced nurses who just followed the protocol instead of thinking about results and what they might mean in my particular case. In my second cycle the nurses thought I was developing OHSS as I had very high oestrogen levels on blood test. In fact the follies I had were growing really really fast and I wasn't scanned until after a weekend by which time the biggest was 26mm - hardly surprising there were no eggs in these huge follies at EC. I didn't know much myself about IVF treatment (I wasn't taught anything about treatment at medical school - just causes) and trusted them - now I know better and know a lot myself. Sometimes I think I have read more than the IF doctors. Sorry rant over!! Still very angry about it. Oh and ET was terrible both times as well. I felt nothing in Spain - apart from being catheterised as bladder too full and in front of DH  

Nicki - test 15th Oct - but would have been 13th/14th but a weekend - if I get that far it will be difficult to stay away from the peesticks 

Merse - Agree with the others - I got lots of watery CM when stimming in Spain - is it just that? Sorry TMI

Miranda  - Kitykat will be fine thanks - mmm not hard to gues is it??!!!

Kitykat
XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Nics and Mir!
Kitykat its like water not usual egg white stuff is that what you had? 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Merse - yes I think it was to start with - I kept thinking I had a leak - got the same thing with oestrogen patches for FET - defintiely felt like I had had a little accident!!!!

Kitykat
XX

PS Nicky - realised I didn't answer your q - I am off til Monday - but going slightly insane at home. V nice understanding colleagues - so have a reletively light week at work planned - hopefully

PPS Inc - I teach medical students - 18 - 19 yrs mostly and it is like teaching blocks of ice most of the time - sometimes wonder why they bother  if they are so disinterested - and I don't think it is just my teaching skills!! I hope


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes I def feel like I've had a little accident! I had the same thing when I was pregnant 2 its all very weird!!  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Praying you are wrong Emma and loads and loads of    on the way to you.

Bloody hell Miranda it just gets better and better - you've already got 5 18mm and over which I think gets them into the ideal size category. Fresh sperm for me as DP's sperm fine. Hope everything goes well with DH retrieval it must be very worrying to have that on top of being a PR. I've been stimming since Monday - when did you start?

Oh the joy of tx I haven't had the 'little accident' side effect yet it really sounds delightful!

Inc   don't get too down. I know its hard but even with us sad PR's miracles happen just look at Pin , Roozie and Nicki.

Having a brilliant night - have the house to myself and have just been watching Strictly Come Dancing and talking to my follies to get a move on and grow nice and big for Tuesday. Due back on the sofa for Casualty at 9 with a hot water bottle and some more protein.

Bye for now

Pam x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Tuesday week, Pam! You're quick!!! I have been stimming for 13 days - ugh. Thank Christ I've triggered now - nearly over! One last jab now, and that's the GA.

xx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Sorry Miranda - meant a week last Monday so one day more than you! Done my last jabs of Menopur tonight and got my HCG tomorrow night at 11pm.

Sweet Dreams

Pam x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aha! Phew - I don't feel quite so inadequate now! I was thinking you must have been eating whole chickens or something, to get them to grow that fast!

Yep - my HCG was 11pm tonight. Gawd, it's nearly 1am over here now!

Laura - where are you my Scrabulous chum? Hope you're ok.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Good luck Mir!  EC on Monday then?   

Pam39 - good luck for the trigger tomorrow.   

Laura - what's happening with u?  

Kitkat - hope all works out for you on this occasion... 

Hello to everybody else...

Going to bed now...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls hows everyone today?? 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Not too bad Merse! Bit achey after the HCG jab - my left ovary's burning and going and it's giving me backache. And I can't be arsed to get up and shower and stuff.

Just finished another novel, so this is the natural time to be getting going. Bah. Caaaan't be boooothered.

How's you? Any more wateriness?

xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hope you feel better soon!
Yea bit more wateriness its not loads just makes you feel damp!! Also had a lump of creaminess when i went to the loo last nite (sorry TMI!) All very strange!!!!!! Hoping its a good sign! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Anything different feels like a positive sign! Hooray!

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh I hope so never gonna sleep 2nite!!! 
How do you feel about tom?
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Morning you two!

Didn't get up until 10 am - unheard of for me and as I did nothing but surf and watch TV yesterday I am going to have to get moving on a few chores so the house is clean and tidy before ET. 

I can't stop fretting my follicles are too small have even plotted them on a graph and if they carry on at the rate they have been growing they won't be big enough for Tuesday. Wish I had said something at the scan but was concentrating on holding it together if they told me there was only one there like last time I was just so relieved when there were lots I never even considered the size. 

Had assumed they know what they are doing but after reading Nicki & Kitykats comments and thinking about my versus Miras treatment its got me thinking. I have had 2 scans and no change in treatment. How many have you had Mira?

Anyway I was going to suggest trying for a worry free Sunday but looks like I have broken it already!

Mira - forgot to ask your endo lining. Mine is 9.6mm which I think is fine.

Merse - have now got lots of EWCM but I have a small amount of brown blood in mine but not enough to worry about.

Well off to do some cleaning then a nice walk this afternoon with DP and my two step daughters.

Pam x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning Pam I can't see today being a worry free day some how!!!
What size are your follies?
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've had seven scans, Pam! But then different clinics do different things. I just counted them up - I knew it was a lot, as they scanned me every two days then again yesterday to check I was cooked.
My lining is 8.8, so not as good as yours. But they say that's fine, so I hope it is!

Better too small than too big I'd say - too big and they're crappy quality, too small and they have a chance of fertilising. And they sound fine, I think, your sizes. Don't worry!

Can your DH not clean up when you're resting? Not the same though, is it?   I'm going to try and rest a bit more this time - that's assuming I get to ET. 

Merse - stop worrying! You can do fek all about it now, so get a glass of red and some steak down your neck and breeeeathe.  

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir your so funny!!  And your right can't do a darn thing about it now!!!
Going to lie on the sofa with my Brazil nuts and water and watch a film!!
P.s forgot to say when I went for my acu the lady said to keep your tummy warm but not hot don't use wheat bags etc just a blanket on lower back and tummy!!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh and Pam my clinic do scans from day 6 then every other day till trigger!
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Merse - mine are 15mm,14mm 2x 13mm, 12mm, 2 x11 mm. Just thinking really if you had offered me them before my last scan when I was frightened of only having one I would have snatched your hand off. Now I am moaning about the size. I think they 15 and 14 mm should be ok for Tues but not sure of the others. I always thought 18 mm to 22 mm was optimum. Your clinic sounds good too.

Mira - 7 scans really sound like they look after you well. I think 8mm to 10 mm is optimum so with are both in best range! Interesting what you say about size v quality.

DP has been great this weekend as we have the kids and he has been out with them last night and this morning so I can get a bit of time to myself as I was rushing around like a headless chicken last week. I was a right lazy a**e yesterday so my batteries are recharged and ready to clean. Now I have a bit of time my head goes into worry overdrive at least went I am at work I don't have time to fret.If I get to ET on Thursday I am doing nothing for a few days. When do you fly back?

Are you off for a swim and sunbathe you jammy bugger?

Bathroom is clean - back after I sort the bedrooms!

Pam x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Girls, thinking of you... Fingers crossed for our cyclers   ....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx Inc!
Pam I'll have your follies if you don't want them?? 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Pam and Merse and Miranda

worry worry worry... 

Pam - your follies sound nice and evenly sized and they will have grown by Tuesday - no tiny ones, no huge one - sounds good to me.

Merse - one glass of red sound like a good idea - it will warm you up and that is supposed to be good!

Kitykat - sending myself potty too - 2ww madness takes over again

XXXXX

Oh        seven lucky ladybirds - it's what us IVI girls do for good luck


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Kitykat sending you some 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Just a quickie, to say good luck to:-

Miranda for EC tomorrow 

Merse for scan tomorrow 

Emma for testing tomorrow 

Beachgirl (where are you?!) for testing tomorrow 

Good luck for all of you 

Linz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx Linz 
Same here good luck Mir, Emma and beachgirl will be thinking of you all   
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Linziloo- juswt having a bad time at the moment so will be on with an update tomorrow.

Thanks Merse 
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good luck for testing tomorrow, Beach and Emma!

I so hope this is it for you - I know you're entertaining Emma, and that you were naughty and tested early, but results have been known to change - in many, many cases and not in rare ones. That's why we have to wait to test! (Try telling ME that in two weeks' time...   ) I'll try and make time to log in before I go to the clinic tomorrow morning and see if you've posted overnight. Hope the rellies aren't driving you mad.

Beach - I hope you're not having a bad time because of some early testing   Every best wish for you tomorrow.

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda- i know that the tests can be misleading and not putting any emphasis on the negative ones, just the fact that I;ve had bad AF symptoms and bleeding tells me it's over x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahhh, Beach, I'm so sorry. I had a feeling when you said you were having a bad time that might be the case. I was hoping not though.

Here's a cuddle, anyway  

Will you still test tomorrow?

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda- yes, will go for blood test in the morning, Until today I was still hoping deep down that it might be positive but now I know it's not.  Just not looking forward to going for test at all.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all! 
Beachy -   Hope tomorrow brings you good news   
Emma - Fingers crossed   
Merse - good luck with scan  Hope there are lots coming and your wetness is not in vain!  
Mirra - good luck hun - here's to a bumper crop  
Pam I'm sure yours will be growing fine.    are you scanning again before trigger?- they can grow loads in the last 2 days! 
       to everyone then! 
Back tomorrow after WORK!   God can't I just go on matty leave now!
Love and   to all
Nicks


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

before i crash into bed, i also just want to say i'm thinking about all of you lots...

Beachgirl, i'm so sorry it's not looking too positive. I know you must be feeling distraught but do look after yourself. xxxx xxx

Em, i'm still clinging to my instincts and praying that you'll have some good news tomorrow.

Mir and Pam... well done gals for such a great show of folllies. Here's to some fat, juicy eggs coming your way.   You can do it, c'mon!! Mir i know you're tomorrow & Pam, presuming your's must be Tues. if you're triggering tonight...? Hope it wasn't too painful!

And last but not least... Merse, i'll be willing more good news from you too at your scan. Once you see some follies (and i', convinced that you WILL!!) there you'll hopefully be able to stress a little less about them - not at all easy tho', i know.  

Love to everyone else,

Go PR Crew!  

Rooz xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just wanted to send       to everyone, Em and Beachgirl thinking of you..toes, fingers and everything else crossed...   xxxxxx

Mir -       for tomorrow      xxxxx

Pam -       for yr EC..xxxxx

Kitykat -   to a fellow member of the NHS, I bet your Job is hard at times..chicken..  coming your way and take it easy on your days off. You deserve it after all the time and energy you give to other people all the time.xxx

Merse - If your on line later, I may be joining you...Lots of       coming your way for your scan honey, its my first scan tomorrow too after stimms and im also , there will be no response, though one hot water bottle later and   some red wine, after all its good for the lining isnt it   I may even sleep tonight. Try not to worry (although im not very good at taking my own advice). I will be thinking of you..xxxxxx

Linziloo - Hello honey and how are you?, Love and luck to you..xxxx

Hello to Inc, Swinny, to Nicki i hope you are taking care, keeping well and still keeping Macdonalds in business, eating for at least 2, hello to everyone else i have missed ...Take care Gab xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello my lovely bunch of egg filled chickens!!

Well well well... tomorrow is the big day for lots of you!!    Lots of worrying going on though..  

Mirra - Wow! 8! Thats great for someone who's menopausal!!! Phah.. what do the dr's know a!  So you may even get some frosties?? How fab would that be!!

Emma, Beachgirl -   Got everything crossed for you.  

Merse - Soudning like all is on track with you.. good luck tom.  

Gab and Pam - Good luck tom.. sure you'll be grand!

Inc - Oh nearly your appointmetn  

Nicks - oh nearly 9 weeks.. how fab! When is your next scan?

Rooz & Sarah -  

Well I apologise for disappearing over the weekend I went to Notts and went Goose fair!  Was fun.  I had all good intentions of telling you before I went but I fell asleep in front of tv watching UB and then when I got up sat mornig was running late!!

I'm back now!! 

Off to scrab!

X


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks girls! 
Gabrielle good luck for tom too 
Off to bed now to hopefully get some sleep!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nite,Nite Merse...catch up with you tom    xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Good night ladies... I won't get on until late as mothers birthday  

But I will hoping for some great news from you ladies tomorrow.   

Hope you all get some sleep. X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello girls!

Just a very quick one - I'm about to hop into a cab for the clinic.

Thanks so much for all your well wishes - I'd never have got this far without going bonkers without you all, so double thanks.

Laura - sorry I haven't texted back! Run out of credit AGAIN! Baaaaah... Hope you had a lovely time goosing!

Emma  - let us know how today's test went  

Beach - hope you can survive the blood test today.  

Lots of lurve to all the PR team.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Mirra – Good luck honey. Lets have a good EC for team PR. We are all wishing you all the luck in the world  

Pam –   Good luck for today  

Merse,& Gabrielle    – Good luck for your scans today. I will be thinking about you two. Lets hope Monday the 8th is a lucky day for all of you xx

Emma – Good luck for your test today sweetie   Lets have another    

Beachgirl – I am sending you a big   Hope today is not too traumatic. I am willing it to be positive for you. Hang in there xx

Laura – Hi honey  . I am fine. Just counting down the days now until my next AF so that I can get started. Have you got any idea as to when you’re starting again in November?? I think that I will be starting in early November with the Buserelin and then Menopur towards the end of November if I’ve understood the LP?? Mine will hopefully be 3rd time lucky too. I hope we cycle together then at least we’ll have someone to share the madness with.

Hello Nicks & Rooz  

Kerry where are you??  

Sarah xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Girls
Mir hope egg collections going well and you've got lots of juicy eggs!! 
Beachgirl and Emma thinking of you both  
Gabrielle hope you've got lots of follies!!!
Well had scan this morn and got 4 on the left and 2 on the right plus an endometrioma which may affect those 2 its the same as my first IVF including the endometrioma and I got 7 eggs from 6 follies! They are between 10 and 13mm and womb lining is 4mm its day 6 today, they said its worth continuing and to go back for a scan wed to see if they are growing!!!! Am so relieved to have a response didn't ask much does that all sound OK?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Merse - that's great news about your follies...it all sounds really promising. I had 6 at my first scan and went on to get 8 eggs    that they continue to grow.

Beachgirl - Hope you had a positive test   

Mirra & Pam - hope you got lots of eggies   

Well, I've just had the call back from the clinic.......and I've got a beta of 116 11dp 3dt!!!!  I'm pregnant!!  I can't believe it!  Thank you all so much for your support during my hours of darkness...I was so sure it hadn't worked this time.  I have to go back on Saturday for another blood test to check the levels are rising.  I'm still in shock


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Emma thats fantastic news I had a feeling you were!!!     Well done lol xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I KNEW you were preggers, Emma! I just knew somehow, don't ask me why. Maybe we should all become clairvoyants?!

Wow - what excellent news - I am over the moon for you! And you have rellies there to celebrate with!

Is that not a really high Beta too? Twins

We had a very smooth time this morning - Pete's op went really well, sooo different than in the UK.

The Winterbourne: £2,760, consultant goes in 20 times each side, causing a lot of pain, told us straight awauy it hadnm't worked. A week later we get a letter saying it had

Jinemed: £500, told within an hour there wsa sperm there, one tiny incision, no pain.

Hmmmn...

The other good news - though not quite as good as I'd hoped - is that I have four mature eggs. The other follies were empty unfortunately. But still, much better than last time, where I had two mature and two crappy ones.

Crossing everything that all of them fertilise and I can have all four put back.

There was such confusion this morning when we went - the receptionists looked at me, signed me up and took me to a room and told to undress ready for the pre-med, but I wasn't being done first thing, Pete was! Eventually we got someone who spoke a few words of Engliah and he was hurried into a bed and fixed up - whew!

I've been given anti-Bs, baby aspirin, another tablet and progesterone in oil to take - last time it was just the botty bullets! Amazing that you get so much more for so much less money...

I'll post personals later, after I've had a sleep, but for the moment -

[fly]WHOOOOOOO-HOOOOO1 ANOTHER PR HAS GOT UP THE DUFF!!!!!![/fly]

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

- Way to go Em....!!!xxxxYou are the second one today Ive heard and that was from someone who had 1 fertilised egg so it just shows you...IT ONLY TAKES ONExxxx

Merse, , thats great news, well done you! sending some growing vibes to those new follies..          im going insane here , its really horrible the waiting my scan isnt until...1600 today as dh has to take me and he is working at the mo.

Miranda, Well done on your EC, hope all is well with hubby too, no red wine today  Mrs cause it will make you feel squiffy, 4 lovely big matures one eh!!!Mothercare will love you!!!xxxxxxxxx

Will talk a bit more later.....getting butterflies just being on here...will retire to my 1000 piece jigsaw..If only my work knew how i was spending my one day annual leave..speak to you later..  xxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir well done 4 mature eggs is great!!!     xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Gab you poor thing waiting till 4pm it was bad enough waiting till 8am!!! It will be worth the agony though!!  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Congratulation Emma - Fantastic news...

Mir - Everything seems to be going well... so fingers crossed for you, too.

Good luck to those of you undergoing treatment...  

Sorry for lack of personals, I just don't feel in a good shape.  Have a feeling that everybody can tell that I have no confidence and am feeling very insecure... V. difficult when you are a teacher as you don't come cross in the right way ... and I fear that my lessons are boring as a result as my enthusiasm is gone.  On top of it I am teaching some new units which, indeed, I don't know much about and I think that everybody can see through me... I work hard to try to compensate, but sometimes it's just too much...Learning all this new stuff first and then teaching it....  Dont' know whether I can sustain this for much longer...DH was v. negative over the weekend and the Geeta's app is looming... I just need some encoragement and positive thinking...Wish dh were a bit more cheerful for me...


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice one. I'm sorry Em but i told you so. You know us PR girls talk sense. So so chuffed for you.       Triplets here you come...??!!!! Enjoy the feeling....

Beach - thinking hard about you today and praying for some more good news. Be strong hun'. xx   xx

Mir - that's brilliant, congrats. All 4 mature gives you a great chance of getting 2 or 3 embies so be happy with that.. you've done really well. So glad Pete's op was much less traumatic too! The Jinemed really does sound like the dog's B's. 

Merse... and more good news from you! That's the same number i had at my first scan and now look! Your's are bigger as welkl, i think, so i reckon you're def. in a good position to end up with ample mature eggs for this cycle. try to relax a bit more now and just visualise those swellling follies!

Gab, lots of   for you too, good luck today.

Inc - it sound as though you're having a really tough time right now. I wish i could offer up something helpful. I'm sure you're analysing yourself and the quality of your work infinitely more than anyone else - i doubt your students are remotely thinking such negative thoughts about your lessons. I bet you're a fantastic teacher - you obviously care and i expect that shines through more than anything else. You must be kinder to yoursefl and recognise that you're not super woman, you can only give things your best and you have a lot to deal with at the moment. I hope you start to feel a bit better about it all v soon, and remember you're never on your own. xxx 

About to dash out now so love to all else,

Rooz xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Gab - whaddya mean don't get squiffy This is my last chance for eight or nine months!   Though you're right, it will only take one glass for me to be pie-eyed I think!

Inc - if it helps, I've been through the same with work - that lack of self esteem caused by tx failure seems to seep through everything - particularly in work I find. So with that in mind I haven't much advice to offer, apart from if there is counselling available, grab it with both hands. It helps so much.
The other thing is, no one else sees you as a failure - only you do. I know that doesn't help you build yourself back up, but it helps to stop worrying what everyone else is thinking.
You sound so drained - I can completely relate to that. When I got to that stage last year my DH marched me to the doctor's and got me signed off for a month.
It was better than putting myself through that wringer every day, but because of how i was feeling it didn't help with the underlying cause. I would have done better with counselling on top.
Don't feel that you have to be there for your students - someone else would probably be very grateful for a month's temporary work, so you'd be doing someone a favour. Try to look at it that way, rather than taking it all on your shoulders.

Rooz - I'm praying for 100 per cent fertilisation here! But of course, none could fertilise. I think they would have said if the sperm idn't look very lively though, so hopefully we're on course. I'm having all four put back on Weds if everything goes well. As I don't have to choose between embryos day 2 should be fine - and we fly back on Thursday! If I'd had embryos to choose from I'd have had to extend my holiday, but this way there will be no choice, so rather in my boy dividing than out of it I reckon...

Merse - well done on your follies! That sounds a really good start - when is your next scan? This is your time too, I can feel it.   Now, use your extra egg power to scrab!  

Gab - I make it about now you'll be being scanned - so I'm sending you     in real time!

Beach - how was it this morning? Was it crap?  

Everyone else - hello!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just a quick update from me, it was negative x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Beach, I really am so sorry.

x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Very quick from me as meant to be at my mothers!!  But couldn't help a quick sneaky look to see everyone!

Beach -   I'm so sorry, we are all hear for you when you are ready to come and talk about it.  For now make sure your getting spolit.  

Mirra - 4 good eggs is fab!     

Emma -   Congratualtions hon, fab news!  

I'll be back later for personals.


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Emma, congratulations!!!     I had a feeling you were preggars too!!!

Miranda, well done you, looks like you're all set for those quads then!!!!

Merse, yay, you're doing really well! Hope you can relax now?!

Beachgirl, so, so, sorry. Make sure you look after yourself, and get hubby to spoil you. I know its not much consolation, but I do know exactly how you're feeling   don't forget we're all here for you xxxxxx

Hope everyone else is ok? Haven't got time to do lots of personals.

I've got my review tomorrow, am DREADING it. I've just got such a feeling of doom about it, like they might say I've got no chance   Also, got to go on my own as Pete can't get out of work. I know I'm going to cry, and I hate crying in front of people. 

I'll let you all know how it goes.

Linz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Beach - so sorry to hear your news... .  There is nothing I can say to make it better.  Take good care of yourself.  Take the time out to grieve your BFN.  I was in a really bad way after my negative more so as the time went on.  Get all the support from family and friends that you can get...  

Mir - fingers crossed for you...   
thx for your kind words.  Yes, I wish I could take time out, but I am currently a temp teacher as have changed a career just before starting tx.  Finished my teacher training and starting tx in the same month.  14 months ago now of relentless stress...Have asked my GP for counselling, but may go privately sooner ....

Rooz - thx you, too.  I just had a bit of a bad day.  I try to be as positive as I can, but it's tough...If I had good chances I guess I would be in a bit better shape, but I am pretty much at the end of my battle as it were...

Good luck to everybody else who is tx at the mo...


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Merse – Oh that’s fab news   bet you’re so relieved. I think when you’ve had treatment abandoned before, just getting to day 7 or 8 is an achievement on its own, let alone getting to EC & ET. Keep up the good work hun you’re obviously doing something right.  

Emma – Yeyy!!!!!    Another multiple pregnancy coming on I feel. I am sooooooo happy for you  
  

Mirra – 4 is fab. Good god , if we keep going like this we’ll put Fertility Friends out of business. Come on little eggs fertilise!!! 

Beachgirl – I am so so sorry matey .It must be tough coming on and seeing others good news when you are feeling so low yourself. Be strong. We are all thinking about you. 

Inc – I so understand where your coming from. Don’t give yourself a hard time though, your confidence is bound to be knocked. Get yourself the biggest bar of Green & Blacks chocolate (its ok to have that as its organic and if you have the cherry one, you’re getting one of your 5 portions of fruit & veg) and munch until you feel a bit better it always helps with me  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Beachgirl so sorry  we are all here for you.
Inc hope you are feeling a bit better this evening, perhaps some earlier counselling would help? 
Linziloo sending you lots of  for your review tom!! 
Rooz if I do as well as you I'd be the happiest girl alive!! 
Swinny I do think the change of drugs and protocol has helped so keep positive for yours! But I am so relived to have some response!!
Mir next scan Wed so I'll just worry about that now!! 
Gab how did you get on? 
Laura, Nics and everyone else 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Forgot to ask, anyone have any ideas I can put forward for my next protocol? Thanks xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all
Beach - I'm so sorry hun.  I know its so hard posting when everyone else has some good news - very brave.   We've all been there and know how it feels.  look after yourself   
Merse - fab news - told you so!   
Mirra - great news on eggs and   Fingers crossed for good fert  
Gab - hope your scan has gone well - what bit of NHS are you in?  
Emma
      
Brilliant news!!  someone to join me - don't you go jumping ship now!  By the way I knew you were too!    3 put back too!     I liked how you just sneaked it in at the end of your post!
Inc - hope you will feel more upbeat after your appt.  It will give you a plan and something to aim for  
swinny - sounds like you and LB will be cycle buddies!  
LB - what on earth was the goose stuff   Glad you had good weekend - pill soon!  
KityK - hi! You back at work today?  I overslept and then rushed and felt sick so had to slow down again.  Work was good though. How's 2WW?  
Rooz -hi chick and the brood!
hi Linz - how are you?  Hope your follow up goes OK. Am sure they will have some ideas for next time  
don't know if I've missed anyone - Pin, KJ, Kirst, dizzy. Bodia  
Oh Pammie - I forgot you hun?   any news today?  did you scan? are you deffo triggered and ready?  good luck for tomorrow babe if that's the case 
Love to all
  Nicks


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies, 

Beachgirl -   thinking of you..xxxx

Firstly Thanks to everyone for thinking of me, all their good luck wishes and    were greatly appreciated , well i got FIVE follies, which is much better than the last time when i got three at this stage. 3 on one side and 2 on the other,   between 8 and 14 i think not sure. I didnt sleep well last night, so was half asleep at clinic and we have lost the bit of paper we wrote the sizes on.   Never mind..I am allowing myself to feel a bit more optimistic and as for the EWCM.....eeeeeewwwwww....if there is any more ill be frying it..!!!!!!

Merse - more    growing vibes coming your way, roll on wed ive got a cow in my garden now..  (For milk i mean)

Mir - Hope you are feeling better honey, thinking of you..and sending       to those little swimmers to do well.xxxx

Nicki W - Hows you, (hope you dont mind me going on about Macdonalds all the time, take it easy at work, everyone else would do the same in your position and much more probably, just see how you go, youll be on maty leave before you know it. I work in Recovery/Theatres, which doesnt help sometimes, as sometimes ignorance is bliss. Anyway take extra special care..xxxxx

Emma - Once again a little dance for you  well done xxxx

Hello to Roozie and Laura, hope you are well, thanks for all yr positive vibes...xxxx

Linziloo - Hope tomorrow goes ok honey, write everything down, take a big list of questions with you and dont leave the room until your cons has answered them. Last time i asked about different drugs, protocols and tests etc, although im no expert and the other ladies on here will have more idea what to ask about any  Good luck and let us know how you get on... 

Inc - Just wanted to say thinking of you...you are a very strong woman to be going through this and pursue a career at the same time..there is a lot of people who wouldnt be able to do this. Next appointment is a stepping stone..  xxxxx

Pammie -       for EC tomorrow..you must have done yr trigger by now..xx

Kitykat -      


Phewwwwww!! Think that is everyone sorry if ive forgotten anyone...better post this before i lose this....Take care girlies......  Gab


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Swinny, my love sorry.....  Helloooooooooo and thanks for the support...  coming yr way, hope you are well..xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Gab - great news on the follies! Always great when you have done better than last time. Long live EWCM   
With you in Recovery/theatres and me anaesthetics we could open our own clinic! I get on really well with our Recovery girls - make cakes to take in to them - they love it!   In return I get special access rights to the sweetie drawer!   When is your next scan then?  
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your support- just trying to come to terms with our loss and gather thoughts.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Its a bereavement and you need to take time out and grieve,   we all understand and we are all here for you  Love to you and your DH   
nicki


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Beachgirl I am so sorry to hear your news   

Inc - don't be too hard on yourself it is a long and painful journey and it gets to us all. Do you think it would be a good idea to give TTC a rest for a few months?

Emma - a HUGE congratulations you clever girl! I am so pleased to hear your news - this PR thread is really rocking!

Merse - fab news and a good size already - well done. Its a hell of a relief isn't it!

Gab - you too and theys are good sizes already too

Mira - 4 is great sending you loads of positive vibes that they do well overnight. What time do you ring tomorrow?

A big hello and thanks to everyone else and all the positive vibes it really means a lot. I triggered last night and am off for EC tomorrow. Don't feel good about this got a horrible feeling they will be too small but what will be will be and worrying is not going to change anything.

Pam x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Pam 
Beachgirl thinking of you 
Great news Gab!  What day of stims are you on?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx guys for your kind words.  Be good to yourselves and take care....   

Am off to bed...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Beach - no matter how slim our chacnes are we all think its going to work and it makes it so hard. I don't think you can actually prepare for a BFN, its not great testing on same day as someone else either.  

Emma - It sunk in yet... when is the scan? we could be looking at another set of triplets!!?

Rooz - Hows you and our babies??

Mirra - youhaving an early night after GA?  Looking forward to hearing your fert rate!  

Nicks - back to work... BOOOO SUCKS!!!  We have a sweet/ biccy drawer in our office too!! Oh Goose fair is a big fair in NOtts.

Pam - Good luck tom!!!  

Inc - Sorry DH not being a ray of sunshine... we are here to cheer you up though!!    Hopefully Geeta will have something good to say and that will cheer you up?

Sarah - I've wrked out I start stimms on the 7th Nov (my birthday!!!) So I will be slightly in front of you I think.  

Gab - Fab news!  

Kerry - long time no hear.. how are you?

I'm ok, been to see my nephew and got roped into a game of footie with him and then had to sing Britney Spears on the Karekoe thing about 100 times with my nephew!!  Then had to go to my mothers to see her as her birthday!  Just home and shattered. 

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh! I can't stand waiting any mooooooore!!!!!

We get to find out the fert rate at 11am today - 9am your time - and the waiting is absolutely AWFUL. I've ben pretty chilled up to now, but today? Gah.

I was talking in my sleep last night, even - I don't usually do that. And when I woke Pete was lying there with his eyes open, stressed as buggery.

He just can't believe they got sperm out without hurting him. I keep saying, well, this time you've been on loads of vits, plus they are better surgeons over here, etc etc. The guy who did his last op really butchered him in his quest to find sperm. At the same time he also butchered my dad, who had to undergo a second prostate op after he started bleeding from the first one, so I reckon it might just be expertise...

But still - how likely is it to get 100% fertilisation? 

So, some personals:

Laura - we have a goose fair near me twice a year, too - in Sydling St Nicholas. You must come to ours (and have a look at the Cerne Giant while you're at it!)

Pam - wishing you every bit of luck for EC today - may all seven roll out unscathed.  

Inc - Hope your DH is looking after you when you feel so down. But well done for making a change in  career! That's a really positive step.

Gab - go follies! 

Linz - I'd just go in armed with drugs names and ask if any of them might be better. This is a learning curve for them as well as for you, so they should respond with something that will improve your chances. If they won't listen to a change of protocol get tough!  

Nickster - hello! Hope bump is progressing nicely.

Sarah - hi! How are you feeling about your tx now?

Rooz, Merse, Kerry - yes, where HAVE you gone?, Pin, and everyone on Team PR -


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

Miranda- hope that they've been busy overnight in the labs for you


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning Beach 
Morning Mir got everything crossed for you!! 
Good luck Pam 
Got another question sorry!! Does everyone have EWCM when stimming as I'm having a bit of dampness (not as much as before) and a bit a creamy CM but thats it (sorry TMI) Its day 7 today!
Hi to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Merse - I'm pretty sure I didn't have EWCM last time or on the abandoned cycle - I think it shows your oestrogen is rising in response to lots of lovely eggs.

That's my theory anyway!

Beach - how are you doing this morning? I'm guessing you're experiencing that empty, hollowed out feeling. I wish I could help you with that, but only time will help. Have you eaten? Try and have breakfast - it'll make you feel a little more human.

It's a weird thing, grief. It's inescapable.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Great so does that mean mine isn't rising? xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Miranda and Merse- Yes I are with DH before he went to work.  Getting ready this morning to go and cancel xmas cruise which we booked nearly 2 years ago.  Going to see if I can swap it for one of those weekender packages that they do...
I feel ok, because I started bleeding etc Friday I was expecting the result yesterday, well it would have beeen a shock if it had been positive but yes I do feel empty and lost.  Got really bad AF pains and bleeding quite heavy due to progesterone pessaries so that's not helping.  Kind of want to get this year over and done with and start fresh early with a plan x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Beach girl AF sounds like a nitemare. Will you be able to go away soon?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- I;ve checked on line and there are mini cruises around May for 3 nights so going to see how much more I'll need to put to the deposit that we already paid last year.  If it's a silly amount then I'll just forget it and lose the deposit, kind of really annoyed that I'm doing this as we went on holiday in March and looking back should have not gone in March and gone now instead....shame you can't see into the future isn't it.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Can you not keep the christmas one? xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Beach - you cancelling the Christmas one because of next treatment? Hope you book something else soon - its so impt to have a break to look forward to  
Merse - you will prob find it just gets more and more.  To have some by day 7 is good - mine was more in 2nd week. Don't go and find something else to get wound up about you naughty girl!   
Mirra - fingers crossed girlie   
LB - so you are finally going to age a year - about time too youngster!   How long you pilling for?
Emma - sunk in yet! Bet you are still   When will they scan you?  You have another tense wait now!
Pam - hope it goes OK. Fingers crossed for big and juicy!  
Woke up at 2 and then felt like I couldn't go back to sleep for hours - had to go down and get warm milk. Am sleeping really badly at the moment   
Back on later to catch up news   hi at everyone else!  
NW


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nics you know me am already wound up and knicker checking!!! 
Whats up with your sleep are you worrying too? xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Just seem to wake up (for a wee!) and then not be able to get off again.  Really unusual for me. I wonder if I just have too many thoughts going on in my head at the moment   Gonna be knackered at work at this rate!
How we going to get you through the 2WW if you are this high maintenance already?!  
NW


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Your prob thinking too much its horrible when you wake in the night then can't get back off cause your minds too active!!
I'm worse cause I read other peoples symptoms on here then wonder why I haven't got them!! I'm soooooooo high maintenance with this but generally so not in all other areas of my life!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Miranda, any news yet? Hope they all fertilize for you xxxx

Merse, CHILL!!!! 

Nicks, hope you get to catch up on your sleep. I suppose the worry never ends does it?!

Beachgirl, how are you today honey? Hope you can sort out a break for you both xxxx

Pam, good luck for EC xxxx

Just been for my review. Cons wasn't very hopeful after my response last time. He asked me if we wanted to call it a day  No, I don't!!!!!! Haven't got my baby yet, stupid man  He said that my last protocol was the best (450iu gonal-f). But he is going to discuss me with George (best cons at Notts, very long waiting list to see him) to see what protocol he can suggest. I mentioned that my sister has offered to donate her eggs, and he thinks that would be the best idea. But I said that would be the last resort. I think we'll have one more go with my eggs, then see. He's going to put me on injections to stop my periods to control my endo, until we decide when to go again. Maybe we could cycle again before xmas, money permitting. With me losing my job though, it's going to be a bit tricky - might have to start escorting or something 

Linz xxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Linz - well at least there are some positives there - the other consultant might have some new ideas.  its always good to have another try before thinking DE. Anyway it wasn't like you didn't get many follies last time - seem to remember it being reasonable.  so overall a good plan - controlling endo sounds good too   You will have your baby one day!   
Mirra - where are you?  
NW


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Nicki,

I got 8 follies last time, 4 eggs, 3 mature, 2 fertilized. 2 Embies, grade 2 & 3. So wasn't that good really.
I'm hoping they come up with a good protocol for me, otherwise we might end up changing clinics, although Notts Care is supposed to be one of the best. I only want to use my sisters eggs as a last resort, even then, not sure if I could get my head around it, with us using donor sperm. I hope it doesn't have to come to that!

Miranda, the suspense is killing me, whats happening!!!! Hope its good news


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello dears!

Weeeell... it's kind of good news - I have two embryos! And by the sounds of it they're goodies, so fingers crossed!
I was a bit disappointed they didn't all fertilise, but hey, we're working with sperm that hasn't seen the light of day for 16 years! Plus my lining is nice and thick this time - been eating loads of steak, which is v unusual for me.
On the law of diminishing returns I make that: 8 follicles = 4 eggs = 2 embryos = one baby
N'est pas?  

Merse - STOP WORRYING. EWCM is what you've got, and it's GOOD NEWS, OK? Gah   Some people are never satisfied!  
Breathe. Go walk the dog. Cook a big chocolate gateau. Anything, but examine your symptoms! *gives Merse a dry slap* xxxx

Linz - I think you should have a go with your own eggs, because your response wasn't that bad, plus you had two good embies to put back. In your shoes I would definitely consider the Jinemed, I really would. It's a totally different experience. And you can usually find someone who's going the same time to hook up with. Have a good look at their website - I swear it beats UK clinics ino a cocked hat. They are soooo positive for you here - they love children in a way the English just don't  (other people's children, I mean!) I could go on and on, but belive me, I'll not go anywhere else in the UK again.
Why not make that your holiday? It's  worked for me...

Nicks - I'm here now! Have you been checking in for news! Sorry - had to have a celebratory lunch. Got to pack now - I'm not doing a thing once the embryos are on board I think, if I can stand it!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Gabrielle – Hiya Hun, when do you think EC will be?? Sounds like you’re doing really well.  

Beachgirl – thinking about you and DH 

Pam – Sending you a massive  . Good luck for EC. One of my best friends is having EC tomoz, so I am willing it to go well for you both. 

Mirra – Well done Mrs  I am sooooo pleased for you. Have you had ET or is that tomorrow?? The clinic sounds fantastic and you’ve really been well looked after. Defo worth a visit I think!!
Oh and I am feeling very nervous now about my next tx. I am just wishing the time away to my next AF.

Laura – Judging from what I’ve been told I should start down regging on about the 11th of November and then stimming on about 21st, maybe. This is all assuming that my FSH is OK for me to start treatment. Having major panics about that again now, as I haven’t been tested for 4 months. Had a test last week, but don’t really want to know what it was as if it was over 10 I think I will stress myself out. I am doing my best to do the Zita West detox between now and the 25th of October (next AF). Daren’t think about it, but if I get to EC & ET, my 2ww will be my birthday too.

Linz – I am giving it another go with my own eggs, but if I don’t respond again, its going to be DE’s for me too. It’s an awful decision to have to make, isn’t it?

Emma – Earth to Emma, come in Emma. Have you come back down to earth yet or are you still orbiting in your happy bubble??  

Merse - Try and chill hun, for your own sanity. Easier said than done I know.

Nicks – I have run out of normal DHEA but I have some 7 Keto DHEA (the more potent form). Do you think it’d be alright to just take 25mg of that instead of 50mg of the regular DHEA? 

Hi to everyone else. 

Sarah xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir thats great news whens ET? Thanks for the slap  I'm feeling better just got my hair done by my best friend so been chatting about it all and feel much better!!
Linziloo I would def give it another go with your own eggs its not like you aren't getting any! 
Hi to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations Mir on your 2 embies.  The clinic sounds fantastic.  I had a Turkish consultant at the UCH and he was the best of the lot.  Was always so nice and spared the time to talk to us and answer all the questions. Was never in a rush like others and always gave us a choice.  Shame he wasn't the clinic's director, who barrred us from having an IVF.

Swinney - don't know about the DHEA.  I would be hesitant to take sth more potent...

Laura - Great - to hear that you had a nice time with your nephews...

Merse - try to relax.  Maybe have a massage or reflexology or acupuncture or anything to keep yourself occupied.

I have just got up.  Slept solidly and was having a grand time just resting....  Just tells me how drained and tired I am... Must ring the GP to see if they have got my blood results..


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Inc - that's most of the reason I like it here I think. I always felt rushed through in the UK - here they have time for you.

Linz - suddenly realised I'd sent you on holiday, not Beach!

But I was thinking of Beach when I was saying why not have a tx holiday? Sounds like just the ticket to me? Then you get to do both things and still relax and unwind. Honestly, if I can relax here you can! I'm a VERY stressy person...

Merse - ooh, that's nice. Nothing like having your hair done by a mate I think. ET is tomorrow - they wanted to do day 3 but I persuaded them day 2 is fine - I'm flying back Thursday! And it's not like I'm waiting to see which is the strongest, is it?  

Sarah - that's spooky! My birthday is this Saturday, bang in the middle of my 2WW - eek! Won't be partying I don't think. Not that I ever do on my birthday, but still... I reckon it will bring us luck.

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda- congrats on your two embies   

Didn't change holiday as not sure what'll be happening next year with treatment etc so just cancelled it, lost deposit but cost of changing to something else was greater x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - well done hun    2 embies will be snuggled in tomorrow!  
Sarah - don't know much about keto? Is there really any evidence that it is stronger? I'd just take the same - maybe try and get your testosterone measured?
Inc - was that FSH you were having checked? 
We have the fire lit in the lounge today so just chilling and watching TV - too tired for anything else.  Admin day for me today - working from home!  
 NW


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

No, I don't bother with FSH anymore... It was 4 in June and yet my response was crap.... It varied from 4 to 16 at the highest... after a failed cycle in January 07.  
I did my bloods for Hep, BC, HIV as my last year's ones have expired... If I am honest with myself, I think I have reached the end of the road and this stuff with Geeta is just to say to myself that I have exhausted all the options... It would be fantatic if it somehow worked out, but we are talking of a really tiny chance as my AMH was 1.8 in january -i.e (undetectable, v. low fertility)...


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Beach - So sorry to hear your news     I was so hoping you'd get a positive.  I Mirra's idea of a TX holiday sounds good but I s'pose if you like your current clinic it's hard to move.  Do you have a follow up appointment?  Any idea of when you'd like to cycle again?  I found planning my next TX helped me get over my BFN.

Mirra -   on your embies - hope all goes well with ET     I lived like a nun during my first 2ww but this time I had a couple of days chilling then I carried on as normal...I ate loads of prawns and feta cheese which I've now realised you shouldn't eat when preggers.  I even had a glass of wine towards the end when I thought it hadn't worked....feel quite guilty that I did now.  The wine did chill me out though!

Gabrielle -   great news on your follies..I hope they continue to grow big and juicy  

Merse -    for your scan tomorrow.  I had loads of ewcm whilst stimming, so much so I had to wear panty liners.  I also had creamy discharge too.....mmmm nice!

Inc - Good luck for the 11th.

Linz - I agree with the others...I would definitely have one last go with my own eggs before considering donor eggs.  Could you try menopur next time?  Do you they use that at your clinic?  It seems to be the best drug for PR's.

Swinny - Not too long to go until you start.  It'll be nice to get going again....I hated all the waiting in between TX.

Hi to Nickster, LB, Kitty Kat, Rooz, Kerry, and anyone else I've forgotten.

Thanks for all your good wishes.  I don't have a date for scan yet.  I have to go back for another beta blood test on Sat to check that all is progressing as it should.  I don't think there will be multiples though as my beta on 14dpo was quite low.  I assume I'll get a date for a scan on Sat as I'm seeing the doctor then too.  It still hasn't sunk in yet...I think I'm too scared to celebrate and be happy as I'm aware that so much can go wrong.  I really don't want to be the voice of doom but having ttc for so long I'm so scared that it could all end in heartache.  Feeling really tired tonight......have been doing lots of sight seeing with the rellies which as been good at keeping my mind off things but has really knackered me out.  Off to bed soon.

xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I've been lurking around the scenes on this thread as I've been through one course of ivf which didn't go to well.  I was convinced that it was going to be fine as my fsh was 4.4 in March so I was sure I was going to be a good responder but it didn't, I only got 6 follies big enough to have to have eggs of which 5 eggs were extracted.  To cut a long story short two grade 2 eggs were put back in but didn't work.  Since then I've had time to reflect and I'm convinced that our unexplained infertility is down to my eggs and I'm now 100% sure it is as I had an amh scan done 2 weeks ago and it came back at 3.8 which isn't good.  

We are due to try again in December and I'm, starting to freak out a bit and even starting to question if ivf will work for us.  Sorry for the me post but I really wanted to get this off my chest and some advice from others in the same position.  Do you think I'm giving up to easily, now even thinking about DE but I know DH won't got for that one

Thanks for listening
Vonnie


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Emma - I know what you mean - just getting to 5W is an absolute milestone! Don't get too stressed though because nothing you do will influence anything its all down to mother nature. I am sure you will be fine    Have you told all the rellies?
Inc - don't despair yet!  Wait and see what they say at your appt  
Pammie - any news yet or are you still under the influence?  
Vonnie - first cycle will always give you info on how you will respond - I think they could save us all money if they did ALL the tests before the first IVF instead of a 3-4 thousand pound experiment.  I'm sure if this was your first cycle it wasn't fine tuned to someone with a poor response. You have alot of scope for improvement.  There must always be someone out there with a low AMH who succeeded - confusing with the different ranges though. you did get quite a few follies and eggs though so it wasn't too bad a cycle. Most people I think would want to totally rule out own eggs before going to donor but its your choice at the end of the day.  
NW


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicks - the rellies are my Mum & Dad...so yes...but haven't told anyone else apart from FF'ers.  Will wait for scan before we tell other family members although being out here means there's no reasons to tell them until we really want to.  I do keep telling myself that it's all down to mother nature now but I'm afraid that if I start to celebrate it will all be taken away from me.  Hopefully after my next beta I'll be slightly more positive...I'm not sure I can cope with being the eternal voice of doom for 8 months  

Pam - Forgot you on my last post...sorry hun.  Hope you to lots of juicy eggs today


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Vonnie - hi! And welcome to team PR.

Firstly, with your FSH being low your eggs are a fine quality. It's just that with your AMH there's fewer of them. And you got grade two embryos out of them, so there's really nothing wrong there. This is all the luck of the draw, and by the sound of it you are a long way off using donor eggs.

Where are you cycling? And what drug protocol are you on? A different protocol could work wonders with the maturity of the eggs, for instance.

And regarding your AMH result - what measurement was that? It's just that there are two - one in which the normal range is 2.2-6.8 and the other which is anything up to 45 - so you see there can be a BIG difference! Mine was 0.69 on the first, and 4.something on the second type of measurement.

Emma - I can't believe your restraint! Do your mum and dad not even know you've been having tx and what the date of the test was?  
Wine won't hurt - unless you drink the whole bottle! So NO GUILT, ya hear?  
Good luck for saturday's beta!   

Beach - awww, what a shame about your holiday. You must give yourself something to look forward to though - otherwise everything's a complete drag. Could you just hop on a Ryan Air or esyJet flight somewhere and book into a hotel for three nights? We did that with Amsterdam and got a really good deal from a hotel broker when we got into the city.

Inc - I don't think FSH means much to poor responders either, for what it's worth. It tells me the quality's good, is all. I have low reserves but what's there is good, thank God.

Pam, pam, pam - where are you! Speak to us! We should have grabbed your moby to text you! Hope you got lots of lovely eggs today. xx

Laura - hope you're not going to be late tonight   I'm having a sneaking suspicion you might have a social life! Scrab, you scrab midden, scrab!

The rest of you - hope you're all diddling along nicely!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Mir - I was on the measurement that goes up to 45.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It does shatter your confidence, doesn't it? But you only need one good embryo, which we are still capable of producing. If your FSH is ok I reckon that gives you hope that the quality is good - everything I've read seems to back this up.

It's the so-called experts who say both tests are a measure of ovarian reserve. But I've found a few people in our situation now - normal fsh and low amh - and I think all of them are still getting decent quality eggs - just not masses!

xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Mir,

Thanks for the welcome to the thread, have just been reading your posts and hope your embies are nesting in nicely.

I'm due to start cycling again in December, for my last cycle I was on 0.5iu of burselin and then 225iu of gonal-f.

My amh was done through a clinic in Glasgow and according to their scale anything between 5 and 20 is good and anything between 0.01 and 5 is diminshed response to the drugs.  God its all so confusing sometimes.

Vonnie


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Goodness gracious me! You were on a piddling amount of drugs, and were downregged beforehand - on that basis you did really well to get 6 eggs. On the short protocol, and using Menopur, you'd probably find you produced four times that amount - I did!

Have you had a follow up yet? Have they said how they would treat you next time?


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Mir,

AMH was done at antoher clinic as I they didn't do it at the nhs clinic.  Had my follow up ages ago and nothing was said about the drugs etc just basically to try again and get another fsh done which I still need to do.

Von


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah, NHS. Does that mean you don't have much choice on your protocol?

Menopur is the drug of choice for PRs, though I've had a good cycle with a mix of Gonal F and Menopur - but double the dose you were on and no downregging with buserelin! Was the buserelin started before the Gonal F? Or after?

Next time, ask for a short protocol with Menopur and see how they react - it's not groundbreaking, so they should be up for it. Occasionally you do hear of clinics being very head in the sand over these things though. You may have to take along lots of evidence. I know how backward the NHS can be when it comes to fertility. But maybe you've got one of the good ones and they will listen.

A few people on here actually work for the NHS, so I'll   ! But they'll tell you there's less choice and freedom when you're funded. I think they like to prove tx doesn't work so they can justify not funding the rest of us!  

Now I will


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

Bureselin was started before gonal-f but injected all the way through to the trigger shot.  Although it was done at a nhs hospital we are self funded but I think they do offer menapore as an option as I sure one of the other girls on another thread has had that.

I think we are going to give this clinic one more shot and look to move elsewhere if not successful.

Y


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

I was on Menopur for my 1st cycle, and only got 1 egg. Then again, I was on LP, so down-regged first.
I'm scared to ask for Menopur, in case the same thing happens again? I suppose I can wait to see what the other cons comes up with. 
Miranda, I've looked at Jinemad website. I can't see anything about donor sperm, did you say they did that in Greece?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- got follow up appt next Friday when we'll be asking questions and seeing if current clinic suggest a different plan of action if we cycle with them.  Also want to ask for tests as so far we;ve had poor eggs quantity and none implantation.  If current clinic can't suggest or won't offer different tx then we'll look into other clinics.  Would like to get the tests done before xmas so we can forget about it all for a few months and then look at having another go maybe Feb/March next year.  It's just up in the air at the moment but we don't want to put our lives on hold in the meantime for too long either.

Can't believe you've kept it so quiet from relatives, I'd have been bursting to tell them but I understand your reasons and concerns. x


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Beach,

I was thinking of asking for tests too, forgot to ask today, didn't write it down  I wish that we could forget about it for a bit, am fed up of it all. I'm just worried that if I leave it too long, I'll run out of eggs or something, and I'm the dreaded 35 tomorrow


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Linziloo- I know what you mean about leaving things, if we were younger then that would be our thoughts for a time but I'm 32 and DH is 40.  Any plans for your birthday?


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Not really, I know I'm being depressing, but don't feel like celebrating. This trying to conceive is taking over everything for me at the mo. I'm having money for my birthday though, so I suppose a bit of retail therapy can't hurt can it


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Linz - it makes such a difference not to be downregged first. My first cycle I was downregged on buderelin then 225 menopur, then 375 Menopur when I wasn't responding - just had one large follie. The next time, SP with 375 Menopur I got four eggs - only one fertilised normally, but that was because of duff frozen sperm I think. They were good eggs.So it wasn't the Menopur I think, but the downregging on your first cycle - bloody downregging, it's the work of the  
Are we all gathering on the thread for a party tomorrow then? We can be as miserable as you like! And you can drink! Lovely jubbly. There's always a bright side? Make some party snacks of shellfish and unpasteurised cheeses and stick two fingers up to your last tx. You'll do it next time!
I wouldn't be cycling now if I wasn't worried I'd run out of eggs - I really wanted a year out. But here I am...   It takes such a bloody toll on you.   

Beach - me too! If I get two lines on that test I shall tell EVERYONE IN THE WHOLE WORLD. I just couldn't keep it to myself! I know how precarious pregnancies can be, of course, but just would have to gab.

Vonnie - ask if you can do a short protocol on Menopur - I'm sure that would dramatically improve your response  

xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Linziloo- we'll give you a virtual celebration tomorrow x

Miranda- how are you?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Not too bad, Beach - a bit sore on one side, very swollen, a bit nervous that it won't work again, but feeling a bit more positive than last time. Apparently the Jinemed make you lie there for four HOURS after ET to let the embies settle! Quite looking forward to that - got a good book.

Yay! A virtual party! We'd better make it an American supper, where we all bring a plate. I'll be laid up in bed on doctor's orders, but I'll have my laptop to join in! Just don't make me do YMCA...

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda- that's better than our clinic who have you up and out and dressed straight away....totally opposite of Zita West's theory.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

What does Zita say? To rest up after? For how long?


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Yay, yes we'll have a party tomorrow night  I'll have your share of the wine Miranda!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I read that she advises stayed laid down for a while after transfer then 3 days complete bed rest...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooooh, parteh!  All excited now - haven't been to a prty in AGES. Yeah, have my wine. Sob.

Hmmn, Beach - I can't have complete bed rest as I'm flying home on Thurs, but I won't be carrying cases or anything, so I'll just try to chill whichever mode of transport I'm in. It's a long journey - an hour to the airport, hang round for two hours, three and a half hours flight, hang round, then three hours or more drive home. I'll just put the seat back and rest...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm up for a party!!!
I did total bed rest for 3 days on my first cycle (well sofa rest) but didn't do anything but lay down and watch TV and it worked albeit not for long but it worked!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

That's the problem isn't it, everything works differently for everyone, this cycle I did a lot less during 2ww and still got a BFN, had reflexology before treatment and drank pineapple juice like there was no tomorrow...and that's not cheap!.

To top it all off I've got terrible period pains, really heavy bleeding and tummy feels like it's about to fall out


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ach, it doesn't matter what we do - of that I'm convinced. It's a darn good excuse for extending my holiday though!  

Last time I hauled rocks the size of dacshunds around for the garden, and dug them up and worked and did... well everything really. And hot baths. But this time I've been told not to, and I like to do as I'm told.

Well, occasionally when it suits me!  

Merse - scrab! Do the scrab!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Beachgirl hope you feel better soon. 
Mir I'll scrab!
Can I ask what does EWCM mean? I know what CM is but not that?
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- egg white cervical mucus


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Not a good day for me I'm afraid only managed two eggs. Not quite sure what happened not only were there no eggs in the others he told DP I had cyst/(s)? and gave me an antibiotic shot. DP said he was watching in the screen and he went for 7/8 dots but most of them ended up full of fluid the colour of red grapes and no eggs.

To say I am gutted is an understatement. It all went wrong for me at the final scan last time and I was so chuffed to get 7 follicles even though I was stressing I thought they were too small I was hoping to get 3/4.

Anyway its in the lap of the Gods now and I can only pray they both fertilise.

Mira well done on your two kiddo

Catch up with everyone else another day

Take Care

Pam x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pam- just wanted to say that on my first cycle I onyl got 2 eggs but both fertilised and divided so don't give up hope     are you having ICSI or conventional IVF?


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks Beachgirl the same thing happened to me on my first cycle but I only had two follicles that time and both had eggs and they both fertilised to make good grade embryos so I know its not impossible. I just know that statistically its a long shot. Been looking out the window in the direction of the hospital talking too them and egging them on   - no pun intended so hopefully that will do the job!

Thanks again

Pam x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pam- with any luck they'll be getting jiggy as we speak


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies, How are we all today then?

Emma,   , is that how it is? Take extra special care honey.and ENJOY ok!!!!!!!

Miranda, Well done on getting two lovely embies, sending them lots of love and  , a little dance to keep them company until they are back in the mother ship...Take care sweetie...Good luck with ET...xxxx

Merse, Just wanted to send yr follies lots of growing vibes      , ill be thinking of you tomorrow chicken..Hope it all goes well..xxx

Pam,       coming yr way xxxx  

Linziloo, Glad today went ok, if they dont know the answers they always know a man who does..!!!! (Ive also had a look on the Jinemed website and was very impressed) Anyway Birthday Girl!!!!, count me in    , though I do get a bit silly when Im ..xxxx

Nics - AAAhhhaaaaa the famous sweetie drawer not forgetting the famous biscuit tin of course, teas up girlies..hope you are still eating for the five thousand and enjoying not counting the calories...Yr right we could make a fortune..I work with several gyae cons who Im always asking to start a home clinic and get into the tesco spirit of Buy one get one free (Bog offs)..Take care...xxxx (By the way, If yr having difficulty sleeping, its nothing some sevo wont cure   (Tee hee) 

Beachgirl -  Just wanted to say thinkng of you and wanted to send you some   xxxxx

Hello to Inc, Laura ,Roozie and Swinny - thanks for all the support... 

Vonnie15 -   and welcome, the girlies on here are a fountain of knowledge who needs Zita!!!!!!!!


Nite,Nite girlies...sorry lightweight tonight...mega busy day today...Take extra special care everyone wherever you are on your journey...lol Gab  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Ho...Ho...   Who doesnt know how to spell GYNAE...Tut TuT..xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls.

How are we all?

Oh a cybe party??! Fab! I am detoxing at the moment so I will have to join you with a fruit juice! 

Mirra - well done on 2 beautiful embies.  

Beach - how are you feeling today>  

Emma - I know what you mean, the thought of IVF ctually working can sometimes be hard to believe!!!  

Pam - You are better to have 2 fab eggs than 20 crap ones...   

Hi to the rest of the gang! 

Well I'm shattered I've had a really really **** day. I'm feeling so very very sensitive and sad I'm worried I may just burst into tears at work.   AF is due fri so sure that has some bearing on it all.    Sorry for me post...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- take it easy and relax and treat yourself to something that you enjoy...I'm not bad thanks, need to pick myself up and get focused on what to do next x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

beach - a back up plan always get you through... had any thoughts yet?  I always have my plan B in place before i start plan A!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

got follow up planned next week so will be asking if we can have any further tests with clinic, if not will try GP and then see what happens.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Great you got a follow up really quickly.. they made me wait weeks for mine last time and that was a cancellation!  you'll feel better once you have a plan.    Hope your eating lots of chocolate. XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- this was a cancellation too, when I started bleeding on Friday I rang the clinic then as I thought at least if I book one I can cancel, eating lots of chcos and drinking too x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Good for you!!!  I really could do with some choc's and wine but I'm doing a detox for a week.. only started today.. AF due in couple of days and so REALLY need some choc... may have to hid in the bedroom and sneak some under the duvet!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- if it helps I read earlier that a little of what you fancy whilst going through tx or getting ready for tx doesn't hurt...plan to start eating healthily again soon though as don;t want to get into rut of drinking everynight x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No drinking every night can be a prob for me if I'm not careful.... its so easy to slip into a glass of vino on my return from work!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

That's what happens with us, we opena  bottle and finish it.....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I know that feeling... still on the bright side at least its a bottle between you not each!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It could easily be a bottle each but after tonight going back to water... just needed that release


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well it will be a few months before you have more treatment so you can relax a bit and treat yourself. X


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Pam - as Beach has already said, better to have 2 good eggs rather than 20 poor quality ones    that they divide and conquer overnight,

LB - sorry that you're feeling so PMT'ish.  I hope AF hurries up and arrives and then you'll be nearer to starting tx.  

 Linziloo.  Have a great virtual party tonight - save me some birthday cake  

Mirra - I had ET at 8:00am and had to lie down until 11:30am...I was going stir crazy by 9:00am!  They also emptied my bladder for me as it was so full and it would mean I wouldn't have to attempt to use a bed pan.  Unfortunately I'd drank so much water I needed the toilet again about 45 mins later.  I got stage fright using the bed pan so had get up to use the toilet.  Good luck for today   

I have told my parents but just not anyone else.  They didn't know we were having TX this time.  Last time I told quite a few people and I found it exhausting having to update people all the time.  This time I found it easier with only me and DH knowing.  My parents are chuffed to bits and have said the news has made their holiday.

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello girlies!

Off to get Rene and Renata inserted in a bit, so I thought I'd pop in. 

My God you were busy last night! Because of the time difference I can't join you in these late-night discussions, though on reflection I should have - neither me or DH could sleep last night as the air con has packed up and we were broiling.

Emma - glad you've told your parents! I couldn't bear to think of you hugging that info to yourself, knowing how thrilled they would be.

Laura - bugger detoxing just before auntie comes a-calling! Ugh. It's bad enough feeling homicidal without a few glasses of red tucked away. Apparently, the best time to detox is on day 6?

Pam - I had four empty follies too - it's so bloody disappointing. But you've had a good fert rate before, so here's hoping it's the same this time.    When do you phone and find out?

Beach - stop being so strict with yourself! Get guzzling, or do whatever you like to do to unwind - it'll be a couple of months till you need to get Zita-ing! Besides, it's a party tonight, and I need the vicarious thrill of everyone else raising a glass to Linz's pregnancy year.

Happy birthday Linz! This is the year you get preggers with quintuplets! I just know it.    So, what type of music are you choosing for tonight? What are we lstening to? 

Gab - how's it all going?

Nickster - are you coming tonight? You'll have company in the non-drinking section!

Rooz - and you? Bring the triplets - we'd love to see them!

Sarah - where were you last night? Not having a real social life I trust?

Everyone - must dash now as I look like death warmed up and need make-up before I face the embies.

See you at the do later!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda

Good luck with the transfer, bet they'll be snuggling in pdq x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Linziloo


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good luck Mir!! 
Pam I can only echo what the others have said it only takes one!! 
Linz  looking forward to the party later!! 
Laura hope your feeling better soon whens auntie due?
Gab whens your next scan and what day of stims are you on?
I've been for day 8 scan today think there could be 7 follies but one is a tiddler at 8mm rest range from 11,13,14 and two at 16 so bit of a range but beggars can't be choosers!! lining is 5 so what do you think girls?? Back Fri to see how they are doin and to see if they will proceed!! 
Hope everyone has a good day xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- sorry can't help with regards to the lining....someone will know though x


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks girls - one has made it but the other one fertlised abnormally so she thinks two sperm have got in. Going in tomorrow for ET with my one embie so hopefully it does well overnight. She/he IS going to make it!!!!

Good Luck for today Mira I love their names I was going to have Earnie & Lotty after the Premium Bonds and the Lottery not sure what to have now.

Linziloo - Happy Birthday

Merse - follies sound great 

Glad things are going so well Emma - how long are you out in HK and will you have junior over there?

Laura - had to re read  to check i hadn't got it wrong you on the fruit juice 

Hi to everyone else

Pam x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pamela- sorry to hear about your second embie.  Good luck for transfer tomorrow


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Linziloo -      ..xxxx

Beach - Im in agreement with Miranda, im sure Mrs Zita sneaks in a few, do you really think thats purple grape juice she's drinking all the time...(aaahhhaaa Zita..we know!!!!) 

Laura - Bl***y   , maybe if we try snapping her broomstick   she wont be able to fly down here one of these days..(only a thought!)..Hope you are feeling better soon...xx

Mir - "Save yr Love my darlin, save yr love!!! (giving away age now!), Hope the musical pair are nice and snug in there..Good luck for today..xxx

Pam - Hope there was a lot of loving going on in the lab last night....  for today..xxxxxx

Merse - Good News about the follies chuck..heres a little bit more growth for you..      , Im day ten (I think, if you count tonights dose), next scan this afternoon... ...x

Looking forward to getting virtual   , all the fun with no hangover...take care girlies..catch up later....Gab... ..xxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Pam - Glad one little fighter has made it  ...Last time we had one fert out of two, we called our little embie cherub and it was quite an emotional phonecall..just think little one will have all that lovely snug womb to themselves, a bit like having the double bed and double quilt to yourself when dh is awa..  (loads of room to choose from)....Good luck for tomorrow..xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gabrielle- that's a very good way of putting it....no fighting over space


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

While we are on the subject...Im out of the double bed and Im on the couch tonight   if i cant sleep again..keep on keeping dh awake at night and not in a nice way  , does anyone else have trouble sleeping while they are stimming..just a thought..xxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Ahh you girls are lovely - Gab love the double bed and quilt idea you have made me feel much better. Sorry I can't be any use on the sleep front I was so tired this time I was dead when my head hit the pillow. 

Pam x


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Pam - Good luck for ET tomorrow   that it's a sticky one and will stay around for the next 9 months   We're out here for 4 years (been out here 3 months so far) so if all goes to plan we will have junior out here. Healthcare in HK is excellent...apparently it you're going to have a baby anywhere in the far east, HK is _the_ place to do it.

Merse - Great news on the follies, I'm sure the others will catch up. I can't help with womb lining but I know they will give you something to make sure it's at it's optimum before ET if they think it's too thin. It's good that they're keeping such a close eye on you.

Mirra - Hope R&R are snuggles in nicely  

Gab - I always had the opposite....I found that I slept very well during stimming...it's after EC when I get the trapped wind and constipation that I can't sleep. Would a glass of wine help?? 

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Pam good luck for ET tom   
Gab good luck for scan today 
Mir hope today went well 
Lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Pam - good luck for tomorrow. 
Linz - happy birthday.

Hello to everybody else.  Had a very emotional evening yesterday.  Snowed under a tonne of work and considering giving my notice tomorrow.  I haven't got great chances with ttc, but with all the other stuff on my mind, I feel I will crack up if I carry on like this...hence the idea... DH agrees, so will see what my boss says tomorrow. Bet will be delighted especially as he wanted me observed on Monday...So, it will look like I am resigning bcs I don't want to be observed, but I don't care anymore...


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Inc -   sorry to hear that you're having such a cr*p time at work.    If you can manage without the money then not working would give you the opportunity to concentrate on TX.  Is there any possibility of working part time?  At least you would then have work to take your mind off TX and vice versa?  I hope tomorrow brings some positive news


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

It went very well today - a totally different experience again for ET. I was made to lie down for four hours after - you're not even allowed up for the loo, and you're taken to a proper theatre for ET, with everyone gowned up - loads of staff.

Rene and Renata are perfect, four-cell day 2 embies. The surgeon and the embryologist said they were perfect and I could not believe my ears. Then I got a picture and could clearly see the four cells.
It would have been interesting to wait to day three, but not at the expense of all that changing flights and car parking etc palaver!
I know in my heart they'll be eight cells tomorrow, anyway. So there.

Pam - I'm so sorry to hear about your second embie - that must have been awful. It was the news I was expecting this morning, as last time we had four eggs - three injected, one fertilised and one abnormally. Are you having ET tomorrow?

Inc - I've been on the verge of handing in my notice nearly every day for the past year, and about six-monthly for the seven years before that! It's only the mortgage that stops me. And I swear it was the only way I could do tx again - to fly thousands of miles away from that godforsaken building! I just keep imagining the utter relief I'll feel if I did tell them to stick it. I still feel tense now, after three weeks away from it, whenever I think of going back.

Gab - I slept and slept during stimms this time, mostly as I was on so darn much I think. Now I'm off stimms I seem to be sleepless again. 

Merse - well done on your follies! That sounds excellent  - whoo! 

Emma - R&R! That's what I came here for and that's what I got!   I think they like it in there...

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Mira -   on being PUPO. I hope R&R are lovely sticky embies and they stay around for the next 8/9 months    When's your test date?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Inc If you can afford it it maybe a good idea to have some time out? 
Mir well done your officially PUPO!! 
Gab I'm falling asleep every eve on sofa since on stims! I do wake up early just to have a little worry!!!  
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Linz

Emma  

Mirra – Well done Mrs, your embies are now dividing nicely and sniggling in to home for the next 9 months. Take it easy. 

After reading threads yesterday I am feeling jittery. I have to down reg this time as they’re putting me on the LP. God I hope that means that I am going to respond after down regging. Don’t think I can take another cycle being abandoned   My new Consultant said that if he was in my position he would want the LP with max dose of Menopur. 

Pam – It only takes one chick. Good luck for tomorrow  

Laura – I too am detoxing, crap isn’t it!! Not only have we got no bl**dy life, but we now can’t even have a bl**dy drink…aggghhhhh. I am feeling really anxious at the mo, panicking about things going wrong again. You’re probs suffering a bit with PMT. I seem to be quite fragile at the moment.

Beachgirl – Its nice to see that your on here and able to chat to us. Hope you are feeling a little better honey. 

Merse – Well done for getting to day 8 babes. You’ll be fine those littlen’s will catch up. 

Gabrielle – What day are you up to on your stimms??

Inc - Its hard enough isn't it delaing with all of this IVF cr*p without having to deal with loons at work. If you can manage without your wage tell your boss to  

Hello to the rest of team PR, sorry if I missed anyone. I am at work sneaking onto the internet.

Sarah xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick one,...well its still five follies but like i said its better than last time so    , sizes from 14-16, lining is 13 (Wonder if thats down to the one bottle of Selenium daily,   only joking, im getting a bit spooked as i enquired if the stimms could be making my lining thicker rather than produce eggs in the follicles making them empty, I was told that the stimms only have a little oestrogen in them,so hopefully this will not be the case.
Swinny, I am day 10 (if you include tonight) so they might leave me to cook a little longer..not sure yet. This is still confusing for me.. 
EC might be Monday or Wednesday? Ill be just glad to get there!!!

Miranda -    PUPO......  Some  for R & R..xxx

Got to be quick catch up later...teas up ....ttfn....Gab..xxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Gab great news!!  
Am worried about my lining do you think if I got some selenium tom it would make any difference or is it too late?? 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Merse

What is the selenium good for, i noticed a few of you mentioning that you are taking it .

Crazybabe


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi crazybabe think its good for womb lining!! xxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi girlies,

My god, there's so much going on on here, I can't keep up! Well I'm going to try, so here goes:

Miranda, well done on getting 2 lovely embies, I'm sure R&R will be all snuggled in by now 

Pam, congrats on getting one perfect little embie to put back, and as Gab said, at least there'll be no fighting for the best spot in there! Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking about you 

Swinney, they must think you've got a good chance if they're putting you on LP, sending you lots of  to get you through the d-regging, and the detoxing - won't be long till you're growing lots of eggs xxxx

Gab, congrats on getting 5 follies, looks like you'll be having EC soon then? God, there's going to be so
many pregnancy's on here soon!!!! Please don't you all leave me on my own  

Merse, yay, good news on your follies matey, whens your next scan?? 

Emma, how're you feeling? has it sunk in yet?

Beach, How are you? I'm with you on the wine drinking  I've been drinking far too much lately, after my bfn. Its just so hard isn't it? Hope you feel better soon xxxx

Laura, Hey Mrs Healthy!! Well done on doing a detox before af, no chocolate??!! No wine??!! 
I'm joining you next week, this wine drinking has to stop  and I have got to stop the ****, and get back to the gym (I know, still haven't gone yet ) I did go to WW today though  want to lose 1 stone, 11 lbs. Are you still dieting?

Inc, if you can afford it, I would definately consider handing in your notice, or dropping your hours. You are going through enough at the mo with tx. xxxxx

Hi everyone else 

Thanks for the birthday wishes 

I'm 35


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's what Brazil nuts have in spades, Craze - selenium. That's why you're encouraed to eat a handful of the nuts every day. My lining was compromised by the breast cancer drug they put me on this time - letrazole, so I'm taking oestrogen tabs too. They made me crave red meat, strangely!

Now, am I embarrassingly early for Linz's party? It's 9pm here and I only had four hours' sleep last night because it was so hot. Fortunately the air con is working again now - can't have R&R getting boiled into embie stew.
So I may have to leave early, before I Will Survive and Hi Ho Silver Lining, ok?

I thought your lining was fine, Merse? For this stage, anyway. STOP WORRYING! *spanks Merse* Red wine is good for your lining - have a slurp. My last few weeks I've been buying those small bottles of red - only a glass in each. It can't hurt, and it's so mellowing. Your eggs will love you for it!

Gab - great result! Five of similar size is excellent - yay! It's nice to get to EC and get the buggers out after so long jabbing. I'm still really swollen and sore from EC, which I wasn't last time, but he went after double the number of follies, so no doubt that's why.

Sarah - no doubt your cons knows you now, so maybe the LP is the way to go. I know I couldn't do buserelin again, but maybe if they tried lucrin or something it would work for me too.
Are you feeling good about this?

Emma - I've added my ticker now! Though I'm actually going to test early this time, on the Sunday, as I have to work Monday and Tuesday and it's best to be prepared. I shall bear in mind your experince though, and try not to panic if it's a negative.

Everyone else - where are you? 


Ahhh, THERE you are, birthday girlie! Don't cry - it's GOOD. The stats are 35 and under, so you still have a whole year! Happy birthday, petal       

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Linz- what time's the party starting?  I've got a bottle chilling away nicely


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

i can't eat nut i get an allergy,  unfortunately, what other food and drinks are we supposed to be having to help with our treatments.

crazybabe


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Drink pineapple juice - not from concentrate. That's the next best thing. Tuna's good, but some people  are funny about eating fish when TTC. It wouldn't bother me just while stimming though. Just get selenium tablets and take two a day - that's meant to be the most you can take, and it's much easier if you have allergies.

Is it bubbly, Beach? Yummy.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Do you really think its ok Mir I've eaten tons of brazils today and just had roast beef and a glass of red!!!   Oh and I'm drinking pineapple juice everyday!!!
wheres the birthday girl?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Sorry, party's officially started 

Have prepared a mix tape specially - starting with 'It's my party and I'll cry if I want to................!'

No, I'm all right really, probably as had 2 glasses of red already, hic!! 
Pete asked me if I want to go out, but I'm just not bothered. Maybe its cos I'm getting old? 
Well, we're going out at the weekend, so not too ancient yet 
Miranda, yay, never thought of that, so its *35 and under* well, thats ok then, cos surely I'll be pregnant by this time next year?!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Of COURSE it's 35 and under! I'm going by the fact the Lister wants its egg sharers to be 35 or under, you see.

Come on then, everybody: 'Nobody knows where my Johnny has gone...' Do we know the rest of the words?

I never feel like marking my birthday either Linz - I'll see you here, same time, same place, on Saturday!  

Yeah, I used to, but birthdays are just disappointing usually. Mind you, I hate Chrimbo too, so maybe I'm just a misery!

Nuts, beef and wine Merse? That sounds lovely! And very enriching for that lining. You could always ask them at the next scan if they could give you something to help, but it should grow over the next few days. How long do they expect to stim you for? That would be the crucil question. I stimmed for two days more this time, which helped.

All together now 'You would cry too if it happened too-oo youuuuuu....'

How's about D.I.S.C.O.?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir your so funny!!!
Well next scan Fri and we go from there but it was 13 days the first time and I'm only on day 8 today! 
YMCA, YMCA xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

LOads of time! Never ye fret - they can do plenty if it's not grown naturally, but I just KNOW it will - it will be like a Pirelli tyre by Friday, you'll see.

'Young Merse, there's no need to feel down
I said young Merse, get your womb off your mind'

Etc. Ahem


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello ...I was wondering if anyone could give some advice. 

We are on our first IVF and We had to abandon our cycle because of poor response. It feels like it's a dead end.  Maybe that is normal to feel that way.

has anyone had poor response to later have a good cycle/response?

Any feed back would be great


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir  
Babydreams I had a no response last time and I've got 7 follies this time!!!
What happened? xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Babydreams- sorry can't help about response but just wanted to give you a hug


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Babydreams - get your AMH (anti mullerian hormone) levels checked, then you'll get a better picture.

My first cycle was abandoned when I got one follie. I switched to short protocol and got four, and this time I got eight follies - sadly only four eggs though. But my AMH is very, very low. You need that result to know how to proceed.

The Lister in London do it for £57.

You could find you're normal and it was just a bad cycle - my mate Kate got one and was abandoned, then got loads the next time. But then her AMH was normal. You ned to know that first I think.

The important thing is do not, whatever you do at this stage, despair. One bad cycle does not a poor responder make. And even if it turns out you are, we've had loads of pregnancies on this board. It only takes one! Or in Roozie's case, three!

Hang around with us - we're cool we are.

We're even having a party tonight, to celebrate Linz's 35th. Grab some nibbles and try not to worry.

xx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks so much for the re-assurance and hug.

I will just take it slow and talk to my clinic about the Anti mullerian tests. Thanks for that info ..I have never heard of it.  

I was not told why it didn't work. I just turned 32.  (maybe that's older than I think)  haha


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You're in your prime!

Relax for the minute - there's no need to worry yet.

But stick around because we can give you so much info. Hopefully this is just a blip - that's quite likely!

Right partygoers - as promised I'm bunking off early - it's 11pm here and I need to sleep before the flight tomorrow. Yay! I get to see my critters again! Think my kitten might have forgotten me...  

Have a lovely rest of birthday linz.

xxxxxxx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for such a warm welcome.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Safe journey Mir!! I'm off to bed to tired from all the worrying  xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey where has everyone gone?

Thanks for all the support chaps, its really reassuring, Merse sweatheart Im 2 day stimms ahead of you remember..like Mir said Ive been taking Selenium double dose (It says one a day but I could never count   Im also drinking a lot of full fat milk and eating a lot of protein because the eggs have to be a good size for ICSI..(Too little, then not suitable and we will lose the egg)...no idea if that is what the difference is. Last time I had four follicles and only 2 eggs..so Im still worried all the drugs have gone to the lining and left out the follies. Anyway Im sure you'll be fine try not to worry..I know that is easier said than done.     for friday Im sure youll be pleasantly surprised. The fert nurse told me today, follies are better growing slower than too quick, I think Pam mentioned that too...Oh and dont forget some redders!!!  Thats good too hiccup....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

T..E...S...C...O.....sorry I mean D...I....S...C...O.... must be the wine...

Linziloo....not a stripogram..oh you are a naughty girl   , 35 oh if only...I turned 38 lst week  

Anyway lots of love and luck for the future...Linziloo...my fellow Libran...

  Thinking of you tomorrow Pammie..Good luck, Merse     xxxx 

Miranda - Have a good flight and a safe journey home    for yr little embies..xxxxx

Hello to everyone else and take extra special care catch you all later...xxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nite,Nite Merse...Please try not to worry ok...though I must admit I am the same if I do get to the 2ww stand by, I can be a complete nightmare!!!!!
Just a thought maybe you could ask about prog suppositories to help if you are worried , Im sure all will be well but I know it is a horrible rollercoaster or like the Grand National with lots of fences to jump ...Take care....Gabxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Are there any pringles left?  
I'll have a pineapple juice as I developed a taste for it over the last few months!  
 Linzster! Have a good one! Have I missed the birdy song?  

Mirra - way to go girl!   Fab news on your 'gold standard' R&R embies! Have a safe trip tomorrow.
Pam - sorry you didn't have as many as you wanted.  Glad you have one good one though and may it be dividing nicely overnight  
Merse -5mm is thinish but you still have plenty of time for it to grow - you wouldn't expect it to be much more than that at this stage  
Gab - slept better last night (without Sevo - bet no-one else knows what we are talking about!   ) Woke up having a scary dream about climbing the Hilary step on Everest!   I was having a panic attack so glad I woke up before I slipped and fell to my death!   Your scan sounds like you will be ready in a few days - at least by Monday I would think.  
LB - hope AF symptoms ease soon   don't you need choc the most at times like these though?  What are you drinking tonight then? 
Emma - got any symptoms yet?  
Inc - you deffo need to be a lady of leisure for a bit - if only we could all win the lottery! Good luck for tomorrow  
Sarah - another detoxer - it can't be good for you!  
Beach - Hope you are partaking in some alcohol tonight - someone has too!
Baby/Crazy -  
Kity - how's the craziness?   
Every one else - big hello!
Feel knacked tonight so going to bed soon - horrid headache all day. Taking the car to the garage tomorrow cos it rolled down the drive into the garage wall on monday night - not very good handbrake!  
enjoy the rest of your evening Linz - will they give you the bumps later?  
Love Nickster


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Someone just blow me 1 bub please to get me off the 7!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Night all- off to bed.  Linz- hope you had a lvoely day x


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Nicks, deserted my birthday party early, as been having birthday bumps from DP!!!     Whats sevo? can I have some too, as can't sleep lately!!!

Gab, does DP stripping off count as a strip-o-gram? Well, its all I'll be getting tonight 

Pete has been a sweetheart though, bought me flowers, and a cake with candles, and some pressies. Awww, bless him!!

Well off to bed soon, thanks for my party xxxxx 

Miranda, are you going home tomorrow? Have a safe flight xxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Sorry I'm late Linz and I have a confession to make - I've eaten all the chocolate! Eaten so much I feel sick but will be angelic from tomorrow in the 2WW.

Glad you had a lovely quiet one, Pete sounds lovely.

Great news on the follies Gab and they are a good size already.

Mira - Loved the YMCA tribute to Merse . Glad things went well today and R & R are safely on board.

Sarah - my best go was my first one and that was LP on Menopur so fingers crossed it will do the trick for you.

Kit - hope you are ok when are you testing?

Babydreams - you are a spring chicken and like the others say it is way too early to fret- what drugs and dose where you on?

Beachgirl , Laura and everyone else 

Night night sleep tight

Pam x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- hope that you have a good flight back and safe driving x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Pam good luck for today!!  
Safe journey Mir 
Linz hope you haven't got to much of a hangover 
Hope everyone has a good day! xxxxxx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Pamela...I was on 150 IU of menopur.    Then at the first stimming scan They doubled it to 300 for two nights and the next scan which was yesterday is when they determined I wasn't responding.  Do you think next time they will start me on 300 IU'S?    Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Linzipops - Sorry I missed your party..I was there in spirit tho.

Mirra - Love the ticker!  I tested 8 & 9 dpt and got a false negative so please be careful.  I started hitting the wine all because I'd tested too early.  I know Roozie tested early too and got a false negative too.  Hope the four of you get home safe and sound.

Babydreams - Hi and Welcome.  You appeared to be a relatively low dose last time.  Most of us PR's do the short protocol with menopur being the drug of choice....it seems to produce better quality eggs for PR's.  When do you start your next tx?  What clinic are you at?

Pam - Are you PUPO yet??  

Gab - Great news on the follies    that they continue to grow at an even pace.

Merse -   for your scan tomorrow.  Ask them about your lining as I'm sure they will say it's fine and put your mind at rest.  We don't want all this worrying to affect your lovely follies  

LB - How you doing?

Nickster - Only symptom is big sore boobs.  I was an E cup anyway but they seem to have grown quite a bit already....DH loves it    Not sure how I'm going to cope out here as most of the HK Chinese have tiny boobies.  I'll have to try and find a big boobie bra shop or buy them mail order.  

Inc - How did today go?

Rooz - Hope you four are well.  When's your next scan?

Hi to Beach, Sarah, Kitty, Kerry & everyone else


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Is that a low dose?

I know this isn't the correct thread but I was to be a egg sharer and the clinic may not let me try again and that is why I am down............ especially since so far I am learning it's a low dose.? I understand they have to be careful and not over stim but I think I deserve a second chance.  It would be such a  pain to change clinics.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

oh, i missed out on the party... drat   Belated happy birthday Linzi... 35 is the best age to be, of course! Sounds like you all had fun with the celebrations - Mirra, i especially like the lyrics you wrote for Merse, you're totally mad y'know, they made me giggle so much!! 

Well, as usual it's all go on here isn't it...the PR crew never sleeps! (sorry Nicks and the stimmers, i know you're literally not... but same here if it's any consolation)

Anyway, just wanted to congratulate Mir on her 2 "perfect" little embies. Love their names, can you hear them singing to one another inside your tum'?!! Hope you're back home safe and sound now so that R&R don't grow up thinking they're Turkish! Rest up and take it easy... no work stresses, PR crew orders, OK?

Pam - congrats too on your lil' embie... hope all went smoothly today for ET...? Same to you.... rest up and spoil him/her in their new home.

Gab and Merse... soun dsas tho' you're doing great stimmers! Keep going and you'll both be PUPO's too before you know it. Merse, i had 7 as well... 6 on my first scan but another made an appearance. So another lucky 7 hopefully.    Oh, btw, my lining was quite thin too at intial scans ... only about 5-6mm i seem to remember. Don't worry tho', (admittedly i did so i do understand!) i'm sure it'll catch up and if by any chance it doesn't, they can no doubt help it along.

Babydreams - sorry to hear you had an abandoned cycle. As the others have so rightly said, it means nothing, although is very upsetting. It's basically a test pad the first time i think - they don't make that clear to you because for a high % of people the standard drug doeses/regimes work - us PR's just need a bit more tailoring to get our ovaries to play ball.  There's still plenty your clinic can try and your initial dose was extremely low - i had a cycle abandoned on 225 Puregon doing LP, then responded better the next time doing SP (ie. without D/ring so just stimmed and took another drug to surpress ovulation). I hope your follow up appt. will make you feel more +ve about the next go anyway.... in the meantime the PR crew are here to keep you sane.  

Swinny - try to trust what the cons. says... not always easy thoi, i know! Remember Nicks was all set to follow LP again this time around. So in one sense it's a good thing perhaps as egg quality might be superior than if you SP'ed..? They must think you're up to it so try to have faith in this working. 

Inc - i really hope you come to some decision about the job that will give you time to feel stronger and more +ve again. Coping with work pressures and tx is such a lot to take on, and if you feel that  work stress is seriously hampering all your efforts to get pg, then it's important you address it and brave of you to confront it in this way. I was v stressed out in my old job,(& so was DH) so we moved out of London and had a bit of a clean break - i'm sure that has helped me to achieve this pg. Look after yourself hun'. xxxx 

Nicks... hows' it going preggers lady? Sleeping is def. a bit of a trial when the hormones kick in isn't it? Hope you're getting enough anyhow. I'm sure that whacking extra botty bullets in every night makes it worse in my case.. are you using any too, i can't remember? We're probably awash with progesterone (and the lovely MS!) which can cause insomnia, can't it??

LB, hope nasty old AF comes and goes as quickly as poss.... admire your detoxing. I don't think i've ever detoxed in my life... just don't have the will power! Cutting out alcohol is hard enough - all the more need for life saving choc!!

Right, off to sort out some chicken for supper tonight...eating like the proverbial horse at the mo.

Love to everyone else,

Rooz xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Had my appointment today... Geeta has decided to treat me as I have only had one iVf.  She said that time was wasted on IUIs so effectively slagged her UCH colleague.   Also told me to stop taking dhea as I may cause damage.   I will have a natural cycle.  Had a scan.  I have v. low antral follicle count and I was given less than 10% chance, which is higher than the ARGC gave me...
The only good bit about today's scan was that my lining was 5.4 on day 5 - no stimms.  It was only 5.7 when I was doing the cycle at the ARGC and my eggs must have got fried from all the drugs ie 600 puragon + 100 mg clomid, which I believe ruined my lining.  

So, not sure about DHEA now...  I guess I haven't got anything to lose by trying this.  Dont' know how my sis got pregnant at 44 and my ovaries have effectively packed up at 40.  V. small volume and the dr though I had a fibroid, but it was one of my ovaries - empty.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

hi all!
Inc that's good news - would you start soon though?  Everyone has an opinion on DHEA - unfortunately there is not much research available but I know for a fact there are no papers printed that say it 'causes damage' only positives.  Being medical I always tend to look at 'evidence' rather than 'opinion'. But hey sometimes its better to totally trust you consultant too - so go with the flow!
Hi Rooz - yeah still tired - thought it would go in a few weeks!  You still on botty bullets then?  Thank goodness I avoided them with my cheap natural baby!  Bet they are keeping a close eye on you hun  Glad all OK
Mirra - hope you got home safe 
Pam - hope all went well today 
Linz - hope the party hangover is not too bad!  Sorry for leaving early! 
Gab and Merse - will we expect updates from you soon? 
Beach - booked a hol yet? 
Baby - you prob didn't respond well cos your dose was low - they will just give you a bit more next time - as I've said before first cycles are expensive experiments! 
Felt really tired at work today and was gonna sleep this afternoon but got so wound up by the garage that I couldn't - they 'fixed' my car - but its still the same - **** handbrake and I don't want to keep straining using both hands to do it. I hate garages - drive me [fly]INSANE[/fly]
Hope everyone else is OK 
Early nite again for me.
Nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not yet Nicki- but I am looking at them, have found a couple of nice hotels so waiting to see what happens before booking anything with clinci next week.  Plus I've oredered a new bay window and just now found a bathroom that I like so need to arrange the plumber, pay for the suite and find some tiles.....oh well, at least the house will look good.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Um - I'm sure house decorating is almost as good as a holiday  
when is your follow up?  
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicki-next Friday, I've had a right old time today tidying cupboards out, feel really good after it x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls,

Still detoxing!   Didn't get on last night as was shattered.  No sign of AF yet  

Nicks - ops! hope car mended v soon!

Inc - Soudn promising!! When will you start?  

Beach - Oh theraputic cleaning... I NEVER do that... more like theraputic drinking!!!

Rooz - You are eating for 4 remember!!  

Kerry - where are you? We miss you!

Pin - hows you and bump?

Emma - E boobs!!  

Gab and Merse -  

Mirra - Safe journey... your kitty won't have forgotten you!!

Who have I forgot??!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- also doing the therapatic drinking too- my wine rack isfar too full x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

First of all just wanted to say thank you to you all for all your support it really means a lot and it is really helping me with going through the whole process.... 

Nicki - WHAT! Were you dreaming about?, Its those hormones sweetie...!, either that or its the tuna, pineapple and ice cream pizza's youve been having for your tea , I also agree with the evidence based research bit, but you know what some cons are like they are always contradicting each other. (Sorry if you are a cons by the way, no slagging off intended) Hope you are still keeping well and looking after yourself....xxx

Inc - Geeta's appointment sounds really positive, Is she at Create Health? I have been on the website and the clinic does look impressive, there is a lot of good reviews on natural IVF etc, isnt that how the first IVF baby was concieved also Louise Brown...I think   anyway best of luck honey its looking forward all the way now...  

Linziloo - TMI...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Yr Pete sounds like a Gem!!Glad you had a nice one honey..xxxx 

Roozie - Thanks...hope you are keeping well, feet up lots of rest etc and looking after those precious bundles of yours..Had an idea, you could always try and convince Mothercare to do a buy 3  Items for price of 2, afterall Boots do it.., by the way are you starting to sprout now? (Bump i mean)....xxxx

Miranda - Hope you and Hubby, Renee and Renata arrived back safe and well.....Do you think Its cold? remember you are also PUPO  , so no running marathons and climbing Everest (Sorry that was Nic)..Thinking of you, take care.....xxxxxx

Pammie - Hope today went well,  ..xxxx

Swinny - Good luck honey, when do you think you might be starting?..Im just getting used to all these regimes and protocols now but Im sure the cons wouldnt put you on a LP if he/she didnt think it was beneficial...xxxxxxx

Kitykat - Thinking of you...   

Emma - Hope you are keeping well honey and looking after yourself no marathons for you either Mrs ok. I bet you are still on  , take care and rest plenty ok....xxxx 

Babydreams -   

Laura - How are you, hope you are well?.. 

Beachgirl - Any news on the holiday front yet?, Im sure Friday will also be a step forward.. ..xxxx

Merse - Will be thinking of you tomorrow      ,bit more growth there for youxx

Off to bed now so hello to everyone else and sorry if Ive forgotten anyone....Scan tomorrow   , sleeping  a bit better now I honestly think it was because ive been worried about the cycle, response etc..nearly at EC.. ..just need to keep going....

 ..............Gabxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab-good luck for scan tomorrow, no holiday booked yet, got hotels in mind in case we do but we're getting house sorted at mo x


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

 Belatedly to Linziloo. Sorry I missed the party.

I am tired and need to go to bed and I feel guilty for not doing personals, but would have been worse to write nothing at all? Anyway - just wanted to say thank you to all of you for your good wishes . It means a lot that you have made me so welcome    

writing about 2ww might tempt fate - so suffice it to say nothing has changed yet.

Love Kitykat


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps! 

I'm back in Blighty, after a hellish trip back - and just to rub salt into the wound while we were at Sabia Gocken airport we noticed, in the tiny handful of flights for that day there was one going to bloody Bournemouth Airport!   Would have knocked four hours off our journey, and I would have been able to get there much quicker too.
We waited standing up for three hours at the airport, as EasyJet couldn't get a party going in a brewery, and it was boiling hot - not ideal the day after ET!
On the flight back there were two kids whose parents couldn't care less if they screamed the f***ing plane down, and the guy sitting next to me had a cold, which he insited on demonstrating with big, pig-like sniffs every other second and by sneezing loudly at me. He also smelled. And fidgeted throughout. I was ready for murder by the time we arrived! We've also been awake since 4.30am GB time, so feel a little spaced out.

Still aching from my prog jab too - though Pete's first administration of a botty jab was surprisingly painless at the time, but the area around the jab hurts for hours.

Babydreams - that's a VERY low dose, even for egg sharing - the Lister started me on 225 as an egg sharer with all the bloods fine, then raised it to 375 when I didn't respond. My mate Kate was an egg sharer too, and this happened to her, as I said - I think it's most likely you'll be fine.

Rooz - Goddam song keeps going through my mind now I've named them!  
Save your love my darleeng, save your looooove... Gah. Wish I'd named them Simon and Garfunkel now. Or the Proclaimers even.  

Inc - that really sounds positive! You must feel a little better now? What was your antral count? Mine was maybe 2 or 3 each side, but I got 4 follies each side, even though I only got four eggs.
It's always a gamble, but IUI always seems to be slated as a waste of time. What a shame they wasted your time.

Bloody garages, Nicks! It's so hard to find one that doesn't rip you off - particularly if you're a woman. Greedy, sexist, gits.   Tiredness is good, eh? Shows the baby's doing its thing.

Beach - I love house alterations - so therapeutic. We completely did this place up. But on returning tonight I noticed that we haven't entirely got rid of the funny smell... God knows what it is - we've painted everywhere, and even put latex glue all over the chipboard floor before laying carpets in the bedrooms. It doesn't smell like anything I've ever smelled!

Emma - I'll be testing 13 days past EC (11 days past ET), so not that early. I just need to have a day of grieving if it's neg, as I'm working the next day.
I didn't test early last time, as I didn't want the dream to be over! But this time I'll have to, as I have no more holiday left to take if it's negative.

Pam - what are you calling yours? 
Your embryo I mean. How about Hercules? Or something similarly powerful?

Linz - I can usually fall asleep quite well after birthday bumps!   But I can't have any bumps for two weeks, the clinic told me. Plus, no booze to knock myself out - I'll be so sleepless it's not funny. Get on here and we'll entertain each other with insomniac chat!
Maybe we should start an insomniacs' thread? 

Laura - no AF! It must be that healthy living - told you it wasn't good for you.

Gab - nearly there petal!   Yay! No, it doesn't seem cold here, oddly - it was dead sunny driving back - I was hot!



Everyone else - hello!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Mir - welcome back... Fingers crossed for you...

Am feeling v. tired and drained so will go to bed and it's so lovely that I am not working tomorrow...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116366.0

N x


----------

